# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Boule dure sur le haut de la patte antérieure

## lealouboy

Bonjour,

J'ai rendez vous chez le vétérinaire samedi matin, mais en attendant, si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de truc.

Djobi a une boule qui est apparue il y a 2/3 semaines, de la taille d'un pois ou d'une petite noisette, c'était mou et j'ai pensé que c'était une piqûre de quelque chose (insecte, ronce...). Comme elle marque fort et que ça met toujours des plombes à dégonfler chez elle, je ne me suis pas inquiètée outre mesure.
Pour vous décrire, ça se voit à peine, c'est sous la peau, ça roule entre les doigts, ça n'est pas du tout douloureux.

Sauf qu'hier soir, en la sèchant après une sortie au jardin, mon copain me dit que c'est devenu tout dur.

Djobi se balade 2 fois par jour en forêt, il y a des ronces, des buissons noirs, des tas d'insectes (mais traitée toute l'année et vérifiée tous les jours), parfois elle détale dans les bois donc elle a aussi pu se cogner....

Vous avez déjà connu ça ?

----------


## Kybou!

C'est difficile à dire comme ça ... Mais pour l'instant, essaie de ne pas trop t'inquiéter ! Mange-t-elle normalement ? Te semble-t-elle fatiguée ? Des caresses à la belle, j'espère que tu nous donneras vite de bonnes nouvelles !  ::

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je sais pô mais plein de caresses à la belle Djobi ( et aux autres !! )

----------


## lealouboy

Elle mange très bien, elle ne semble pas fatiguée du tout, elle est en pleine forme  :Smile:  Elle n'a jamais été si belle d'ailleurs, un beau poil et en bel état (elle qui était toujours un peu maigrichonne)...

J'ai juste remarqué qu'elle a les yeux qui coulent un tout petit peu mais ça me fait plus penser à un courant d'air qu'autre chose.

Merci pour vos gentils messages  ::

----------


## Taysa

Une epine ou merdouille qui serait rentrer sous la peau ? 

Tiens nous au courant pour la belle ! Peut etre un petit abces qu'il va juste drainer

----------


## lealouboy

> Une epine ou merdouille qui serait rentrer sous la peau ? 
> 
> Tiens nous au courant pour la belle ! Peut etre un petit abces qu'il va juste drainer


C'est vraiment à ça que je pensais mais ça lui ferait mal, tu ne crois pas ?

----------


## Houitie

Non ça ne fait pas forcement mal, ça dépend de la localisation et de se que ça touche. 
Ne stress pas trop, si c'est juste sous la peau et que ça roule sous les doigts c'est pas trop inquitant à première vue ! 
ça ne peut pas etre un ganglion? (parfois ça gonfle pour pas grand chose, un petit coup d'antibio et ça roule!)

----------


## Taysa

Alors desole je prend encore un exemple perso pour argumenter, mais taysa a eu y'a peu un enorme abces dans le cou aussi gros qu'une balle de tennis. Bah elle avait pas mal du tout tu pouvais le toucher essayer de le faire rouler etc elle s'en foutait. 

Vu que c'etait archi dur il a donner un traitement pour que ca se resorbe seule et si ca reste encore un peu faut qu'il murisse et devienne mou et la il plante l'aiguille et aspire.

----------


## lealouboy

Comment elle s'est fait ça ?
Ça va mieux ?

----------


## malko

Démon nous a fait deux frayeurs à pile un an d'intervalle. Deux fois une boule accrochée sur un muscle près de la colonne. Rien d’apparent à la radio, pas de douleur mais une gène. Traité à l'extra.nase, les deux fois en dix jours yavait plus rien

Courage  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Quand Stane a des indurations du style, bien souvent à l'analyse ça montre une morsure d'araignée qui a mal tourné...

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ouais Oo y a plein de grosses araignées ici  :: 
Quand je pense que je leur fiche la paix dans la maison à ces vilaines  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Ha ben moi non plus de cadeau aux araignées...

----------


## Taysa

Oui oui lea c'est passer c'etait suite a une hospitalisation dans leur clinique une reaction aux injections ! 
Pour ca que je pense a une morsure / piqure ou un truc rentrer dedans

----------


## lealouboy

Merci beaucoup pour vos pistes  :: 

Demain j'ai rendez vous à 10h chez le véto donc j'aborderai le thème "morsure de counasse d'araignée"  ::

----------


## Houitie

ça peut aussi etre un abces suite à une ronce ou un epillet ou je ne sais quoi, je ne sais pas comment est le poil de ta chienne mais sur le poil de filou (épais et frisé) je vois ce genre de chose assez tard (d'ou la tonte aux périodes critiques)

----------


## lealouboy

Possible aussi car le poil du berger allemand est aussi très épais et fourni.
Ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'il n'y a aucune croute, aucune porte d'entrée visible.

----------


## Houitie

Les épillets ça remonte, parfois ça rentre en bas de la patte et ça remonte de 20cm en quelques jours ou semaines.
J'attends des nouvellesde la belle demain !

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ben c'est peut être ça alors... Vu que c'est bien enkysté sur le haut de la patte, ça me rassurerait  ::  Un coup de scalpel et on n'en parle plus  :Smile: 

Merci pour ton avis  ::  

Oui je passerai demain donner des nouvelles  :Smile: 

Et Filou, ça va ?

----------


## Houitie

Filou il a des hauts et des bas... mais il a le moral donc c'est l'essentiel ! il joue toujours donc il doit aller bien ! d'ailleurs il faut que j'ouvre un nouveau post pour demander conseil car il a de l'arthrose dansla machoire et les croquettes ça devient compliqué pour lui !

----------


## lealouboy

Tant mieux s'il a le moral  :: 

Les croquettes, tu peux les faire tremper  ::

----------


## Taysa

Alors alors ?

----------


## D-elphine

si ça devait arriver à nouveau penses à prendre la t° au moins tu sais vite s'il y a un début d' infection ou pas, j 'espère que c'est juste un petit bobo de rien du tout

----------


## lealouboy

> Alors alors ?


c'est demain matin le véto  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> si ça devait arriver à nouveau penses à prendre la t° au moins tu sais vite s'il y a un début d' infection ou pas, j 'espère que c'est juste un petit bobo de rien du tout


elle n'a pas de fièvre  ::  merci de ton gentil message  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Ah pardon j'ai cru c'etait ce matin ! Suis a la masse en ce moment lol

----------


## lealouboy

non ben comme j'avais posé ma journée de demain et que la clinique est ouverte, j'ai demandé un RDV pour samedi matin  :Smile: 
ça me laisse un peu plus de temps que le soir car Coyot Boy et Djobi doivent être vaccinés aussi  ::

----------


## sylviana

Ah, la carte bleue va chauffer  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ah, la carte bleue va chauffer


ouais  :: 

J'y vais avec une belle grosse boite de chocolats aussi  ::

----------


## Houitie

moi aussi j'emmene des chocolats au véto demain !

----------


## Sanz*

Mon chien a déjà eu ce problème !
C'était bien un épillet comme certains ont pu te le suggérer, qui s'était donc planté dans le pied et qui était remonté, puis fixé dans la patte, donc ça faisait une boule molle puis dure au bout de quelques jours (tissu infectieux), donc direction véto et une petite opération et tout rentrait vite dans l'ordre !
J'espère pour toi que c'est pas plus grave que ça !

----------


## lealouboy

Bon ben on ne sait pas, ça peut être n'importe quoi, de la contusion au mastocytome donc on va lui enlever courant janvier  :: 
Pas de quoi se précipiter non plus car c'est très localisé...

Ses yeux, c'est une petite conjonctivite donc elle a un collyre pendant 10 jours  :Smile: 

Bonne journée  :Smile:

----------


## didou752

Bon ben c'est cool, pas de raison de s'inquiéter alors. Grosse caresse à tout tes loulous  ::

----------


## Houitie

Bon c'est chouette tu vas pouvoir etre cool pour les fêtes ! 
Caresses à tes poilus !

----------


## chanloue

affaire momentanément classée !! sois tranquille louloute (et toi aussi accessoirement !!)

----------


## Kybou!

Heu louloute, de la contusion au mastocytome heu ... Il ne peut pas lui enlever plus vite ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

bon finalement plus de peur que de mal  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Mais comment vous pouvez être rassurées alors qu'on ne sait mm pas ce que c'est ???  ::  

Ne panique pas hein Lea, c'est certainement rien mais bon ;-) !

----------


## audreymaxtuco

J'éspère que ca auras disparu d'ici là et que ce n'est qu'un bobo

----------


## lealouboy

D'après mon veto, pas d'urgence car c'est très enkysté  ::  Il préfère attendre qu'il gèle dans un soucis de cicatrisation sans infection  :: Mon veto envisage toujours toutes les possibilités mais peu de risques que ce soit grave selon lui...D'ailleurs j'en reviens car Coyot a été piqué par une bestiole  ::  une abeille, le gout degueu d'une punaise, un crapaud ? On ne sait pas mais j'ai encore eu une belle trouille.Il s'est mis a baver abondamment et à se plaindre ...Là il dort sur le canapé.

----------


## Houitie

il a la marque de la piqure? filou fait ça quand il a été embeter kysifrotte mon hérisson... il bave et écume pendant un moment puis ça se calme

----------


## chanloue

tu as un samedi sympa lealouboy !! bon rétablissement au pauvre Coyot !!

----------


## Pitchoun'

Je viens de découvrir ça concernant les crapauds :
Les crapauds possèdent des glandes à venin situées en arrière de la tête. Si votre chien
mordille un crapaud, le venin va immédiatement faire baver, ralentir le coeur, faire des
douleurs abdominales, des tremblements, des convulsions... Il faut bien rincer la gueule du
chien et aller voir un véto. Le pronostic est réservé.

----------


## D-elphine

c'est vrai que par précaution mieux vaut enlever et analyser peut être.

----------


## borneo

Un chien d'extérieur a toujours des bouloches partout... moi, ça ne m'inquiéterait pas.

----------


## lealouboy

Non houitie pas de trace de piqûre  :: 
Néanmoins il pleurait quand je voulais le toucher...
Ça plus ses vaccins ce matin, il est fatigué p'tit chou.. Il dort toujours contre moi sur le canapé.

Oui Chanloue, sacré samedi !!! J'ai du planter mes muffins, annuler le coiffeurs et re foncer chez le veto en catastrophe..
Mais bon ce n'est pas grave, du moment que les chiens vont bien...

----------


## D-elphine

mes chiens vivent dehors et dedans et ne sont pas pleins de bouloches, j' ai justement du faire enlever une petite boule (mastocytome grade 2 quand même qui ne semblait pas fixée à la base) mais je ne dis pas ça pour inquiéter je pense qu'elle fait bien de le retirer ça évite que ça grossisse ou que ça devienne génant même si à la base c'est juste une petite boule anodine

----------


## lealouboy

D'exterieur ???
Bof j'aime assez l'idée que des boules n'apparaissent pas sans explication sous la peau de mes chiens en fait...
Ce n'est jamais arrivé jusque là  ::

----------


## borneo

Si ça arrivait à ma lhassa apso qui ne quitte pas son canapé, et que se balade seulement sur des chemins goudronnés, ça m'inquiéterait.

Du temps où j'avais des teckels qui creusaient des terriers et filaient dans les buissons de ronces, ils avaient toujours de petits bobos, ça n'avait rien d'étonnant.

----------


## Kybou!

Est-ce que Coyot va mieux ce matin ? Caresses à la troupe !

----------


## lealouboy

Oui merci poulette  :Smile:  Coyot est en pleine forme  :Smile: 
Du coup tu m'as fait flipper LOL je vais prendre rendez vous début janvier pour Djobi  :: 
En espérant qu'il gèle...

Merci de prendre des news  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bon après les problèmes liés à la neige et à l'organisation (personne pour la garder en convalo, véto en congès etc...), Djobi a enfin rendez vos pour se faire enlever cette fichue boule....
L'opération aura lieu de 08/02 au matin....

----------


## chanloue

on attend les nouvelles alors...

----------


## lucile67

j'avais remarqué que sarah avait une boule dure aussi en haute du poitrail, donc je m'étais affolée et non c'est juste une boule de chair

----------


## Kybou!

Stresse pas trop poulette hein ! On croise les doigts pour Djobi, je suis certaine que tout se passera bien !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

merci  :: 

Plus on approche de la date, plus j'ai l'estomac qui se tord en y pensant...
Je n'ai pas peur de l'intervention (20 minutes et 5 points) mais de ce qu'on va trouver...
Comme c'est miss pas d'bol  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Bah je comprends parfaitement, je suis comme toi ...  :: 

Mais je suis certaine que cette fois, miss "pas de bol" aura du bol, tout se passera bien et tu seras bientôt rassurée  ::  ... Si tu as besoin d'en parler hein ... Allez, courage poulette, je pense fort à toi et à ta louloute !  ::  Plein d'ondes positives à vous deux !

----------


## malko

On croise tous fort les doigts et les pattes à la maison pour la miss.  ::

----------


## lealouboy

merci les filles  ::

----------


## borneo

Rien qu'à la tête de ce qu'il y a dedans, le véto pourra te donner des infos.

----------


## didou752

Je croise les doigts et mes bestioles les pattounes. Je suis sure que ce n'est rien et qu'en rentrant et le temps que tu reçoives les résultats elle fera sa fofolle et abusera de ta compassion  ::

----------


## lealouboy

J-1  :: 

En plus, elle ne peut pas manger ce soir, ni demain matin  ::  De ce fait, ce matin, j'ai augmenté sa ration...

Priez juste avec moi pour qu'il ne neige pas demain (prévision de qq flocons) sinon ça va encore reporter l'intervention (véto à 30 minutes dans un sens et boulot à 35 minutes dans l'autre sens = ô joie)...

----------


## chanloue

à part te dire que je comprends ton angoisse... mais c est stérile car ça ne la retire pas.. oui, je prierai pour qu il n y ait aucun souci (ni météo ni santé...) courage Lealouboy, ce ne sont jamais de bons moments mais quelle joie sera la tienne quand tu récupèreras ta toutoune et qu en plus tu sauras que cette boule n était rien de méchant... un calin à ta petiote et une biz de réconfort pour toi...

----------


## D-elphine

bonne chance pour demain, moi aussi j' aime pas ses opé (rien que le fait de pas devoir donner à manger ça m' ennuit) mais ça va vite passé.

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Chanloue et Amandiers  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Bon poulette, stop angoisser hein !!!! Sinon, une claque aux fesses et hop, au coin, tention !!! Je suis certaine que tu nous donneras très rapidement de bonnes nouvelles de ta miss ! Nous, on pense fort à toi (et à elle) et on vous envoie tout notre soutien ... Courage ma belle ! Des bisous à toi, des câlins à Djobi !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

merci beaucoup Kybou  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Pattes et doigts croisés pour la miss <3

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je pense bien à toi et à ta belle , on croise tous ici aussi

----------


## pomku

Coucou ma jolie,

Bon je sens que demain sera un bon jour pour Djobi Je croiserai les papattes de Krakou et Pillow aussi . 
En plus comme Krakou a rencart avec son ostéo à 15 heures (Môssieur a la belle vie quand même !) je peux croiser A FOND demain matin, si ça coince, l'ostéo me le débloquera !  :: 

Après je me casse au taf et  je rentre pour 15 heures afin d'accueillir le débloqueur de Krakous en tout genre.
Et j'espère bien lire très vite des news de Djobi  :Smile: 
Je comprends que tu psychotes, mais elle sera entre de bonnes mains, non ?

 Si t'as envie, je te file mon téléphone en MP. 
Après le départ de l'ostéo je rebosserai, mais de chez moi (je prends la main sur mon ordi boulot à distance) . Donc si tu veux qu'on s'appelle Même que je peux te faire aussi ma voix d'aéroport si ça te fait plaisir  :: 

Bisoussss et papouilles à Djobi !  ::

----------


## sylviana

Allez, c'est juste un mauvais moment à passer pour elle et toi; je suis sûre que ce n'est rien! ::

----------


## Houitie

De tout coeur avec vous deux demain !

----------


## Chinooka

On attend de bonnes nouvelles d'ici quelques heures  ::

----------


## malko

On pense fort fort à vous ici  ::

----------


## didou752

Une grosse pensée pour Toi Lealouboy et pour Djobi  :: .

----------


## lealouboy

Merci à toutes pour vos messages  :: 
Merci aussi à Chanloue pour son SMS ce matin (j'étais en train de conduire donc pas pu répondre)  :: 

Je l'ai déposée ce matin à 9h45, j'appelerai vers 12h pour avoir des nouvelles.... Je vais la chercher vers 17h car faut bien que je bosse un peu ....

J'ai toute confiance en mon véto, je sais qu'elle est entre de bonnes mains, c'est plus son "destin" qui m'inquiète, il lui a joué de vilains tours depuis sa naissance. Encore là, cette fichue neige qui a retardé l'intervention.
 J'espère que cette fois ci, ce sera bénin....

----------


## chanloue

allez, on y croit hein ; tu le dis toi même, son destin lui a joué de mauvais tours, elle a eu sa part, maintenant, ça va aller !

----------


## éliz

je pense fort à vous

----------


## lealouboy

Merci, j'espère sincèrement ...
Il suffit de connaître Djobinette pour apprécier les BA, c'est ma grande neuneu à moi  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bon Djobi va très bien et l'intervention s'est très bien passée...
Elle avait 2 mini verrues et il les a enlevées par la même occasion.

Il était occupé donc je n'ai pas pu discuter de l'aspect de la masse retirée à la patte, j'en saurai plus ce soir...

----------


## chanloue

super !! un début de bonnes nouvelles.. les suivantes pour ce soir !!

----------


## Kybou!

Pffff, j'arrive toujours après tout le monde ...  Super pour ces bonnes nouvelles  ::  !!!! On attend la suite alors, plein de caresses à Djobinette et de gros bisous à toi Poulette ! A y est, tu peux souffler !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

me tarde d'aller la chercher maintenant  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ah ah, la dernière fois que je suis allée chercher Kyo (mon croisé BA) chez le véto, je trouvais ça bien long ... La nenette qui était dans le cabinet de consultations racontait sa vie depuis plus d'1h15, ma véto, c'est clairement pas une stressée de la vie hein ... Et moi, pressée de retrouver mon chien et l'air de rien, j'avais avancé ma chaise au plus près de la porte du cabinet et du pied ou du coude, discrètement, je tapais dedans régulièrement l'air de dire " A Y EST" ???!  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ils me connaissent bien maintenant, ils savent que je préfère attendre mon tour AVEC mon animal  :: 

Je ne tape pas discretement, je demande gentiment  mais clairement qu'on amène mon chien  :: 
Ils savent que je ne suis pas chiante et que j'aime mes loulous, donc ça les fait sourire  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> La nenette qui était dans le cabinet de consultations *racontait sa vie depuis plus d'1h15*, ma véto, c'est clairement pas une stressée de la vie hein ...


Ca me rappelle mon braque de Weimar (Igloo) qui avait subi une très lourde opération il y a quelques années (foie et rate), il avait failli y passer mais une fois qu'il avait récupéré quelques forces au bout de deux/trois jours, il braillait haut et fort pour toute la clinique. Les vétos à bout de force avaient chargé la secrétaire de m'appeler pour aller le rechercher en urgence : je l'entendais beugler dans le téléphone à 40 km de chez moi  ::   C'est sûr, ils récupèrent plus vite que nous  ::  

A ce soir pour les nouvelles  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Ils me connaissent bien maintenant, ils savent que je préfère attendre mon tour AVEC mon animal 
> 
> Je ne tape pas discretement, je demande gentiment  mais clairement qu'on amène mon chien 
> Ils savent que je ne suis pas chiante et que j'aime mes loulous, donc ça les fait sourire


Moi je suis chiante et elle le sait aussi  ::  ... Mais c'était très discret, après, je lui ai avoué, ça l'a fait rire, elle m'a dit qu'elle n'avait rien entendu !

----------


## pomku

Pas encore de p'tites nouvelles de Djobi ?

----------


## D-elphine

j'espère que la puce est bien remise de son intervention

----------


## pomku

Coucou,
j'ai eu Lealouboy au tel : Djobi va bien, elle est dans le pâté à cause de l'anesthésie. La boule est partie à l'analyse. 
elle n'a pas d'ordi là...
Elle écrit dès que possible  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Bah merde i'avais louper la suite du post ! Grosses caresses a djobi !

----------


## Houitie

J'espere vraiment que ce n'est rien. Remet toi vite jolie Djobi

----------


## chanloue

merci pour les news transmises... il FAUT que le résultat du labo soit bon, donc il SERA bon hein ??

----------


## Kybou!

Merci de nous avoir transmis les nouvelles Pomku !!! 

Je pense fort à toi poulette et à ta cocotte aussi !!! Allez, on croise les doigts et les pattounes ici  !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci à toutes pour vos gentils messages et à Pomku d'avoir donné des news  :: 

Ce matin Djobinette est en pleine forme !!!!! Elle passe la journée chez ma maman pour rester sous surveillance vu que je bosse.
Elle a bien mangé, elle faisait déjà bien l'andouille au réveil (elle est sous anti inflammatoires de compét donc aucune douleur) !!!!!

La masse retirée est partie pour analyses, résultats dans 2 semaines environ... Mon véto n'a pas voulu la couper de peur que l' échantillon restant soit plus difficile à analyser (masse de petite taille) et qu'on passe à côté de qq chose.

Elle a quand même 8 points de suture "à cheval" sur le pli avant de l'articulation (une vraie galère pour les pansements à faire) + 2 points à l'oreille + 2 points à la fesse pour les mini verrues...
Elle a eu un épisode d'incontinence suite à l'anesthésie qui est vite rentré dans l'ordre avec le propalin...

Les nouvelles sont donc bonnes pour l'instant  :Smile:

----------


## éliz

super contente pour ta puce :: 

hs: j'ai mis une news photo du vilain garry!

----------


## Houitie

Super!
J'espere que les nouvelles vont rester bonnes, on croise tout  !

----------


## lealouboy

Merci les filles  :: 

Oui Eliz, j'ai vu la photo de bouille de clown  ::  Cette photo le met encore plus en valeur que les précédentes, c'est super  ::

----------


## éliz

lol nan mais ce chien il est trop marrant, je suis pas fan des petits chiens mais il a tellement une tête de clown qu'il me fait marrer! et pis il est expressif au possible
tiens miss fan de griffon, on a nina aussi sur rescue que tu devrais bien aimer! lol (tape nina arpa)
allée j'arrete de pourrir ton post, en tout cas je suis vraiment soulagée que ta puce aille bien  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Chérinette hier soir  ::  :

----------


## éliz

:: ptite poulette

----------


## pomku

Rhôôô ! P"tit bout !  ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Rho oui, celle ci, si elle devait passer une évaluation comportementale, elle sera notée 0, tellement elle est gentille et mimi  ::

----------


## chanloue

elle est touchante cette jolie puce...

----------


## lealouboy

Et en plus, c'est réellement une crème  ::

----------


## chanloue

> Et en plus, c'est réellement une crème


elle le porte sur sa tête.. toute en douceur !!

----------


## D-elphine

ben voilà, c'est déjà un bon début !
elle se lècherait sinon ? ici je ne mets quasiment jamais de pansement et ils n'y touchent pas, si ça peut éviter de lui en mettre.

elle a effectiveùent l' air toute douce  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> ben voilà, c'est déjà un bon début !
> elle se lècherait sinon ? ici je ne mets quasiment jamais de pansement et ils n'y touchent pas, si ça peut éviter de lui en mettre.
> 
> elle a effectiveùent l' air toute douce


Elle n'y touche pas pour l'instant mais ce sont des pansements "humides" (imbibés de bétadine) pendant minimum 5 jours  ::  Je pense que, compte tenu de l'endroit délicat des points (chevauchent l'articulation), c'est mieux que ça ne sèche pas trop vite pour éviter une désunion  ::

----------


## ginette

rhoo p'tit coeur................ ::  bon rétablissement à elle............ ::

----------


## D-elphine

ah ok, ben tu vois c'est vrai que j' ai jamais eu dans les plis mais j' aurai peur que ça massère,  tu lui refais tous les jours alors ?

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Ginette  :: 

oui pansement tous les jours et contrôle dès lundi  ::  C'est un endroit très embétant pour la cicatrisation  ::

----------


## D-elphine

ok, elle a de la chance elle a son infirmère perso  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Avant de devenir comptable, j'ai passé 2 ans à l'école d'infirmière donc j'ai des petits restes  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Djobinette va bien, je viens d'avoir ma maman et elle est même très en forme  :Smile: 

ça se pourrait même qu'elle ait grignotté le "boudin de porte" (dixit ma mère)  ::  M'enfin il n'y a pas de vidéosurveillance pour prouver que c'est elle  ::  Fallait pas la laisser pour aller faire pipi, voilà tout  ::

----------


## ginette

mais de rien........... :: ......si bêtises il y a c'est qu'elle va mieux.......... ::

----------


## lealouboy

oui, il n'y a pas de jouet chez ma mère (les pouics insupportent mon beau père) et pas de "boudin de porte" chez moi, la chienne a certainement cherché le pouic dedans  :: 

Ah oui, c'est un signe de bonne santé chez Djobi  :Smile:  Elle a aussi vidé la gamelle de Viva (la chienne de ma mère)  :Smile:

----------


## ginette

moi les "pouics" je les enlève car c'est vrai qu"au bout d'un moment.............. :: ..mais je laisse les jouets ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Djobinette va bien, je viens d'avoir ma maman et elle est même très en forme 
> 
> *ça se pourrait même qu'elle ait grignotté le "boudin de porte"* (dixit ma mère)  M'enfin il n'y a pas de vidéosurveillance pour prouver que c'est elle  Fallait pas la laisser pour aller faire pipi, voilà tout


Rhooooo, je suis certaine que c'est de la médisance : elle a l'air si sage sur les photos  ::

----------


## lealouboy

moi, ça me gène pas, mon copain non plus et, heureusement , parce que Coyot Boy peut "puouiquer" en rythme pendant des heures durant (jusqu'à la mort du jouet en fait  :: )  ::

----------


## chanloue

ho quand même !! ces mamans qui disent tout t n importe quoi pour avoir le plaisir de parler !! (excusez moi Mme la Maman mais... il faut bien la défendre la petite hein, elle a souffert !!)

----------


## lealouboy

> Rhooooo, je suis certaine que c'est de la médisance : elle a l'air si sage sur les photos


C'est pas comme ci, il n'y a pas longtemps, elle avait arraché un morceau de lambris (du mur) le temps que j'aille à la boite aux lettres, c'est pas son genre  ::  Ou mangé le coussin de Coyot Boy quand j'étais sous la douche  :: 

Elle fait toujours ses petits coups en douce  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ho quand même !! ces mamans qui disent tout t n importe quoi pour avoir le plaisir de parler !! (excusez moi Mme la Maman mais... il faut bien la défendre la petite hein, elle a souffert !!)


Ma maman était partagée entre  ::  et  ::

----------


## chanloue

normal, c est bien une nana hein !!

----------


## lealouboy

Djobi fait partie des grands destructeurs  ::  Merci à ses tortionnaires (ses 1ers propriétaires)  :: 
Elle se faisait tabasser à leur retour étant chiot parce qu'elle faisait des bêtises donc dès qu'on change ses habitudes, elle stresse et elle détruit...
J'ai refait intégralement le travail sur les absences, j'ai aussi utilisé la cage (taille terre neuve), quand elle a commencé à s'attaquer aux prises de courant (pour sa propre sécurité) et qu'elle a gardé comme coin de prédilection quand elle veut être tranquille.

----------


## lealouboy

Pansement de malheur qui glisse  :: 
Plusieurs points ont sauté mais ça reste propre, on a été obligé de lui mettre une collerette.
Ce matin, elle n'a pas voulu manger... Elle est contrariée avec la collerette et les manipulations diverses qu'il a fallu entreprendre...

----------


## lealouboy

Je n'ai pas essayé car c'est de la bande auto agrippante ( pas très longue )...
Je tenterai au prochain épisode  ::

----------


## éliz

l'elastoplasme c'est niquel et ça tient bien, par contre il faut que tu achètes un produit en pharmacie (qui remplace l'ether vu que c'est maintenant interdit à la vente) afin de le décoller sans pb... mais sur nos loulou (bien coriace) du refuge l'elasto c'est niquel

----------


## malko

Prince a eu un pansement à peu près au même niveau (fils juste au niveau du pli). le pansement à jamais tenu, à peine rentré de l'intervention, le chien encore dans le coltard, le pansement avait déjà glissé. Il a fait sauter les fils en se grattant avec sa patte arrière. obligé de lui mettre une chaussette tenue avec de la bande elasthane
Il avait la touche mais il a cessé de faire sauter les fils

----------


## sylviana

Et un beau tee-shirt à manches longues par dessus tout ça; elle va avoir une dégaine d'enfer ta nénette  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Pour l'instant j'ai laissé le pansement de ce matin, il y a 3 points à l'air mais tant pis....
Elle a eu mal ce matin et ça attendra ce soir  ::  la maison est propre, la plaie est propre et je reste avec elle toute la journée ...
Ce soir je donnerai son AI une heure avant le pansement afin de limiter la douleur...

Demain, contrôle veto à 15h30, je verrai avec lui comment procéder ...

Merci pour vos astuces  :Smile:

----------


## Kybou!

Ma chienne s'est blessée étant petite, elle a eu des points de suture au même endroit que Djobi, tout avait sauté ...  ::  

Si la paie est propre, c'est déjà ça ... Et vu que tu es là aujourd'hui pour surveiller, ça ira !!! Je te fais un gros bisou poulette, bon courage avec ta pepette et de gros câlins à la belle ! (Vu que vous êtes 2 belles, je précise que là, je parle de la chienne  :: )

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Poulette  :Smile:  je suis là demain aussi et elle voit le veto à 15h30  :Smile: 
Caresses transmises à Djobinette  ::

----------


## D-elphine

j' aurai aussi dit un t shirt et j'espère qu'elle n' aura pas trop mal pour la manipulation

----------


## lealouboy

Ce soir elle va bien et elle a bien mangé  :Smile: 
J'ai réussi à faire un pansement, à peu près quoi LOL, et qui tient sans glisser !!!
Les pointsdu haut sont à l'air mais au moins ça ne compresse pas  :Smile:

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Chez moi ils sont allergiques aux collants, donc l'elasto on oublie(sinon grosses brûlures...) , du coup c'est bombe aluspray, et tshirt/maillot quand ça s'avère utile.
j'ai eu Murphy avec quasi 20points sur le vide (retrait d'une mamelle sur laquelle était accroché un hystiocytome, et d'un lipome juste à côté ), aluspray et maillot(bande cheval pour aller jouer dehors sans accrocher les fils), ça c'est passé niquel, si bien sur on oublie le côté "ma maison est devenue grise du sol au plafond lol)

----------


## lealouboy

L'aluspray c'est génial !!!!
Je ne sais pas pourquoi il faut que le pansement reste humide pendant 5 jours ...
Je vais demander cet après midi  :Smile: 

La maison c'est pas grave  :Smile: 

Ce matin elle va très bien, je n'ai pas encore nourri car j'attends que le jour se lève pour aller en promenade avec les 2 autres....
Le pansement est un peu descendu, sans plus, je ne sais pas si je vais y toucher avant veto...

----------


## Taysa

en effet bizarre que le pansement doit rester humide ! moi j'aurais fais l'inverse ^^ ou alors peut etre pour pas que des croutes se forment et donc ca les ramolisse ?

Caresses a elle

----------


## ginette

ma Gigi avait eut aussi de l'aluspray pour sa cicatrice d'une rupture de ligamanents........ma maison était grise aussi...............mais ça marche hyper bien ::

----------


## Kybou!

Douces caresses à ta pepette !  ::  C'est génial si ça cicatrise bien !

----------


## pomku

Coucou ma jolie avec une jolie voix  :: 
Comment va Djobi aujourd'hui ?  :Smile: 
Et toi, t'es-tu remise du fait que jamais, au grand JAMAIS, tu n'aurais l'unique Orthobed avec Pillow intégré qui existe à travers le monde ? Je sais c'est moche Mais c'est la vie. Sois forte !  ::  ::

----------


## D-elphine

pour l'aluspray (que j'avais tjs dans ma boite) l'inconvénient et ce qui fait que les vétos n' aiment généralement pas trop qu'on l'utilise c'est que ça cache la plaie, on voit pas comment ça évolue
j'espère que la mignotte cicatrise bien et qu'elle n' aura bientôt plus de pansement

----------


## lealouboy

Je passe en coup de vent, suis coincée chez moi à cause du verglas  :: 
Djobi va bien, sa plaie est belle et elle n'a plus de pansement, juste la collerette.
Pas d'aluspray car selon mon veto, elle a besoin d'un antiseptique complet.

Pomku : c'est nul que l'orthobed que tu as, était une série limitée à 1... Djobi est déçue  ::

----------


## ginette

super pour ta puce........... ::  fais lui de gros gros câlinoux pour moi ::

----------


## chanloue

bien contente pour ta petiote... et comme ça, tu vas la chouchouter ! vive le verglas pour une fois !!

----------


## pomku

> Pomku : c'est nul que l'orthobed que tu as, était une série limitée à 1... Djobi est déçue


Je comprens Djobi  ::  Mais Pillow est unique. ^^
Tout au plus, je peux lui fournir un Orthobed avec poils de Pillow intégrés  :Smile:

----------


## Kybou!

Ah bah merci pour les nouvelles Poulette ! Djobinette profite de toi et je suis certaine que tu ne te laisses pas faire du tout ! Nous sommes les esclaves de nos chiens ...  ::

----------


## pomku

> Nous sommes les esclaves de nos chiens ...


Ça c'est bien vrai ! Mais je trouve ça plutôt cool en fait… Je dois être une grande malade !

----------


## ginette

> Ça c'est bien vrai ! Mais je trouve ça plutôt cool en fait… Je dois être une grande malade !


+1 ::

----------


## chanloue

> Ça c'est bien vrai ! Mais je trouve ça plutôt cool en fait… Je dois être une grande malade !


non non, rassure toi... et ne me fais pas peur stp, sinon je vais devoir me croire aussi malade !!

----------


## Kybou!

> Ça c'est bien vrai ! Mais je trouve ça plutôt cool en fait Je dois être une grande malade !


 Pour ma part, je n'accepte de n'être l'esclave que de mes chiens justement ... Et ils en profitent bien  ::  ...

----------


## lealouboy

Je l'ai emmenée faire une balade, elle vous maudit pour l'idée du tee shirt  :: 
Je posterai une photo demain ...

----------


## Chinooka

Le T-shirt, ça me rappelle Norvège après sa stérilisation. Elle en avait deux très mignons : un rose et un vert  ::  Une grincheuse sur un autre forum m'avait dit que j'étais ridicule de jouer à la poupée Barbie à mon âge  ::  

Alors oui, on veut des photos  ::

----------


## D-elphine

ici je faisais un noeud sur le dos pour que ça tienne  mieux et ma loutre faisait sa craneuse , au moins elle subit plus le pansement, faut choisir  ::

----------


## lealouboy

::

----------


## pomku

::  ::  :: 
mais aussi :
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Elle n'était pas contente du tout  :: 

Sinon, elle va très bien, il se forme une fine croute sur la plaie, c'est propre et elle ne semble pas du tout avoir de douleur  :Smile: 
La collerette ne la gêne pas plus que ça, mais nous, on se réveille en sursaut plusieurs fois par nuit parce que lorsqu'elle se retourne dans son dodo, la collerette racle contre le mur  ::

----------


## pomku

Un collier lune ne serait pas moins pénible pour elle ? Mon véto nous en avait prêté un pour Pillow : mais on ne l'a jamais utilisé, Pillow est tellement sage qu'il n'a jamais touché à ses bandages ::

----------


## lealouboy

ça n'a franchement pas l'air de la déranger la collerette  ::  On a dégagé les endroits de passages pour qu'elle ne s'accroche pas de trop  ::

----------


## chanloue

elle est super chouette avec son tee shirt !! bon rétablissement sage et belle toutoune !!

----------


## lealouboy

plus belle que sage quand même  :: 

merci Chanloue  ::

----------


## ginette

elle est belle ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Ginette  :Smile:

----------


## ginette

mais de rien :: ...................c'est vrai. ::

----------


## Kybou!

Qu'elle est belle ta Pepette !  ::  De gros bisous sur ses belles noreilles !  ::

----------


## chanloue

> plus belle que sage quand même 
> 
> merci Chanloue


ça.. tu le dis parce que tu es fâchée qu elle ait osé manger un petit bout de mur par ci, un peut de tapis par là... mais il faut bien qu elle s occupe cette petite ! imagine elle va tirer le chocolat dans le placard, se sert un café, fume tes clopes.. tu fais quoi ?? il vaut mieux quelques sottises, ça se gère mieux !!

----------


## lealouboy

Les bisous seront transmis  :Smile:  Ah ben Djobinette, c'est un peu comme mon moche du moment, elle entend bien  :: 

Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est devenu une jolie louloute  ::  Je la revois toute maigre, avec un poil gras, la trace de la corde autour du cou et son air si triste...
Aujourd'hui elle a le poil tout doux, un regard espiègle et un beau bidou tout grassouillet  :: 

Peut être qu'on l'a cajolée un peu trop car depuis hier soir, madame réclame à table  ::  

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## lealouboy

> ça.. tu le dis parce que tu es *fâchée* qu elle ait osé manger un petit bout de mur par ci, un peut de tapis par là... mais il faut bien qu elle s occupe cette petite ! imagine elle va tirer le chocolat dans le placard, se sert un café, fume tes clopes.. tu fais quoi ?? il vaut mieux quelques sottises, ça se gère mieux !!


fâchée, moi ????  ::  
Heureusement que j'ai de l'humour par rapport à tout ce qu'elle m'a détruit  :: 

Non, ce matin, Laurent a vu "du grand Djobi" pour la première fois. Le sol était trempé dehors et plein de flaques d'eau donc je ne l'ai pas emmenée en balade, je suis partie avec les 2 autres et elle est restée avec Laurent.
A mon retour, il m'a dit "mais heureusement qu'elle a la collerette et que j'étais là, elle aurait tout détruit sinon"  :: 

Tout ce qui est inhabituel la met dans un état second ...

En revanche, quand tout va bien, elle est hyper sage et discrète  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

Nos chiens sont des chipies ! Ils savent parfaitement nous attendrir :_ "Maman, j'ai bobo, donne-moi ton gâteau !"_ :: 
Moi, je la trouve terrible avec son T-Shirt. Le blanc lui va à ravir ! Pas facile à porter comme "couleur" en plus  ::

----------


## lealouboy

On leur a donné de mauvaises habitudes ces derniers mois faut dire  :: 

Et hier soir, avant d'aller me coucher, je les fais sortir au jardin pour un dernier pipi comme d'hab mais j'étais un peu dans le brouillard car je m'étais assoupie sur le canapé. Coyot Boy rentre et va direct dans la chambre, Djobi, idem et Daïs reste dans la cuisine, assise avec un air du genre "  ::  "...
Je lui dis "on va faire dodo ?" et elle regarde direction du placard, j'avais oublié de donner la friandise  ::  
Le soir, afin qu'ils ne traînent pas dehors trop longtemps, ils ont systèmatiquement quelque chose à leur retour  ::

----------


## chanloue

c est bien ce qu on appelle l éducation positive, non ?? donc c est parfait !!

----------


## sylviana

> Pièce jointe 100128


héhé  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> c est bien ce qu on appelle l éducation positive, non ?? donc c est parfait !!


oui mais parfois je me demande qui éduque qui en fait  ::

----------


## Houitie

La tronche qu'elle tire avec son tee shirt!  :: 
Pour la récompense du soir j'ai la meme à la maison sauf qu'ils sautent sur leur tapis car ils ne l'ont qu'une fois couché !

----------


## pomku

Moi, celui qui me fait fondre tous les soir, c'est mon Krakou. Comme la chambre est en mezzanine avec des escaliers assez hard, il ne peut pas monter, ses pattes sont trop minus. 
Alors, quand il veut aller au dodo, il s'assied sur son petit popotin devant l'escalier de la mezzanine et il pédale avec ses pattes avant en me regardant : _"Maman, porte-moi, je veux aller au  lit  !"_  Moi, je lui tends les bras, il saute dedans et je le monte dans son dodo ! Et il me regarde avec  son petit air tout fier  ::   ::

----------


## lealouboy

> La tronche qu'elle tire avec son tee shirt! 
> Pour la récompense du soir j'ai la meme à la maison *sauf qu'ils sautent sur leur tapis car ils ne l'ont qu'une fois couché* !


 ::  

Quelle bonne idée  :: 
Chez moi, c'est moi qui saute vers le placard, sinon, ils aboient en choeur  ::  

vous avez dit "esclave" ???  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi, celui qui me fait fondre tous les soir, c'est mon Krakou. Comme la chambre est en mezzanine avec des escaliers assez hard, il ne peut pas monter, ses pattes sont trop minus. 
> Alors, quand il veut aller au dodo, il s'assied sur son petit popotin devant l'escalier de la mezzanine et il pédale avec ses pattes avant en me regardant : _"Maman, porte-moi, je veux aller au lit !"_ Moi, je lui tends les bras, il saute dedans et je le monte dans son dodo ! Et il me regarde avec son petit air tout fier


Rho c'est chou  ::

----------


## Jade01

Djobinette  :: 

Ici on avait aussi instauré le biscuit après le dernier pipi, sauf que Diego sortait , s'asseyait à mes pieds (sans avoir fait pipi) en attendant de rentrer pour avoir le fameux "gato". Donc napu  ::

----------


## pomku

Ça, Krakou, c'est une entreprise de séduction perpétuelle à lui tout seul Il est charmeur, il fait les yeux doux, il sait très bien nous faire craquer. Je crois qu'il a toujours peur d'être abandonné  :Frown:  D'où ses douleurs au dos, il est tout crispé, l'ostéo l'a ben senti.

Pillow est plus  zen, je crois qu'il  compris qu'il ne serait plus jamais abandonné  :Smile:  Il se la joue pépère bien dans la place. 
Et comme il est très pataud, ça peut donner lieu à de bonne grosses crises de rires. 
Notamment quand il essaie de se coucher dans le petit chou de Krakou (un p'tit panier en forme de chou, à la base  pour chat, que j'ai acheté à Krakou, et qui est bien trop petit pour Pillow.) Mais Pillow est entêté, il n'abandonne jamais. Alors il essaie de se tortiller pour entrer tout son corps dans le ptit panier, mais y'a toujours une patte qui déborde, ou la queue, ou la tête.  :: 

De toute façon, depuis qu'on les a adoptés les deux zouaves, on ne  va plus jamais voir de spectacles : on a showcase privé tous les soirs à la maison !  :Smile:

----------


## chanloue

que de passion pour tes loulous.. ça fait du bien à lire.. et comme je te comprends.. 
chien = bonheur et amour sur pattes ! (= aussi soucis et bien des peines parfois mais.. on a le temps d y penser quand ça arrive..)

----------


## lealouboy

> Ça, Krakou, c'est une entreprise de séduction perpétuelle à lui tout seul… Il est charmeur, il fait les yeux doux, il sait très bien nous faire craquer. Je crois qu'il a toujours peur d'être abandonné  D'où ses douleurs au dos, il est tout crispé, l'ostéo l'a ben senti.
> 
> Pillow est plus zen, je crois qu'il compris qu'il ne serait plus jamais abandonné  Il se la joue pépère bien dans la place. 
> Et comme il est très pataud, ça peut donner lieu à de bonne grosses crises de rires. 
> Notamment quand il essaie de se coucher dans le petit chou de Krakou (un p'tit panier en forme de chou, à la base pour chat, que j'ai acheté à Krakou, et qui est bien trop petit pour Pillow.) Mais Pillow est entêté, il n'abandonne jamais. Alors il essaie de se tortiller pour entrer tout son corps dans le ptit panier, mais y'a toujours une patte qui déborde, ou la queue, ou la tête. 
> 
> De toute façon, depuis qu'on les a adoptés les deux zouaves, on ne va plus jamais voir de spectacles : on a showcase privé tous les soirs à la maison !


Ce week end, j'avais mis un panier moelleux pour Djobi dans le salon afin qu'elle soit à l'aise avec sa plaie.
Je me suis endormie sur le canapé (comme souvent le soir) avec Coyot Boy et Daïs sur le canapé et Djobi, bien confortablement installée sur sa couette, je me suis réveillée avec Coyot Boy derrière mes jambes (on n'est jamais assez collé à môman), Daïs et Anakyn (la chatte) l'un contre l'autre dans le panier de Djobi et Djobi ??? Ben elle était sur le lit avec Laurent  ::

----------


## pomku

C'est vrai qu'ils aiment ça, nous "gluer" !  :Smile:  Et plus ils sont collés, plus ils aiment !

----------


## chanloue

> C'est vrai qu'ils aiment ça, nous "gluer" !  Et plus ils sont collés, plus ils aiment !


heu.. ce n est pas réciproque chez vous ?? les rares fois où mon petit Bibi est dans la panière de la chambre... je me relève pour aller le chercher !!

----------


## pomku

> heu.. ce n est pas réciproque chez vous ?? les rares fois où mon petit Bibi est dans la panière de la chambre... je me relève pour aller le chercher !!


ben en dehors de la nuit, ou quand on est pas là, ils sont toujours collés à nous, pas besoin de les appeler !
 Y'a que quand on est debout qu'il vont dans leurs paniers quoi que, dès que je suis dans la cuisine, les popotins  se ramènent ::

----------


## Chinooka

Djobi est superbe avec son T-shirt, ça lui va très bien   ::

----------


## lealouboy

Et tu remarques son air RA-VI  ::

----------


## Chinooka

L'air ravi : oui ! au point qu'elle est prête à défiler pour la haute couture  ::

----------


## malko

> On leur a donné de mauvaises habitudes ces derniers mois faut dire 
> 
> Et hier soir, avant d'aller me coucher, je les fais sortir au jardin pour un dernier pipi comme d'hab mais j'étais un peu dans le brouillard car je m'étais assoupie sur le canapé. Coyot Boy rentre et va direct dans la chambre, Djobi, idem et Daïs reste dans la cuisine, assise avec un air du genre "  "...
> Je lui dis "on va faire dodo ?" et elle regarde direction du placard, j'avais oublié de donner la friandise  
> *Le soir, afin qu'ils ne traînent pas dehors trop longtemps, ils ont systèmatiquement quelque chose à leur retour*



Je vois qu'on a les mêmes méthodes  :: 

Mais c'est aussi uniquement quand ils sont au panier
Par contre c'est a bousculade derrière la porte pour être le premier rentré !!!

----------


## lealouboy

La cicatrisation suit son cours  :Smile:  Miss Patate va bien  :Smile: 

Elle ne mange plus beaucoup mais ça n'est pas inquiètant car c'est l'un des effets secondaires des antibios sur elle (comme sur beaucoup) et dès qu'on réduit les balades (elle n'y va quasiment pas à cause du temps et du risque d'infection mais elle n'est jamais seule pour compenser), elle se régule et mange moins...
Sinon elle est en pleine forme  :Smile:

----------


## chanloue

heureusement que tu connais bien le "fonctionnement"de ta toutouine hein ! continue de bien te remettre toutoune jolie !!

----------


## lealouboy

Oui Chanloue, à force on les connait bien nos loulous  :Smile:  Djobi qui rechigne sur sa gamelle, ça n'a rien d'inquiètant  :Smile: 
Surtout qu'elle réclame "autre chose" que ses croquettes donc ça va quand même ....

----------


## loulouk

> Pièce jointe 100128


la mienne avait ça aussi mais sur le cucul  :: 
opérée de tumeur mamaires, je lui avait mis un tee shirt avec une bande de contension,
je crois qu'elle a aimé ça autant que djobi vu la tête qu'elle fait  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Elle préfère sa collerette finalement...

----------


## lealouboy

Djobinette va bien, la plaie est propre et sèche  :Smile:  Ce matin je l'ai emmenée en balade et j'ai ajouté des pâtes (restes d'hier soir) dans sa gamelle car elle continue de "chipoter"... Elle a trié la morue  ::  Elle n'a mangé que les pâtes ...
Les antibios sont terminés donc elle devrait retrouver l'appétit rapidement  :Smile:

----------


## ginette

cool. :: .........gros gros câlinoux à Mme Djobinette et à ses coupains sinon vont être zalouxxxxxx ::

----------


## chanloue

super !! oui, les antibio sont terminés mais l appétit peut rester capricieux un petit temps encore... les fils sont encore là... la fragilité aussi, le traumatisme de l opération.. enfin bon, elle a largement ds circonstances atténuantes quoi !!

----------


## audreymaxtuco

De bonnes nouvelles  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> cool..........gros gros câlinoux à Mme Djobinette et à ses coupains sinon vont être zalouxxxxxx


les câlinoux seront transmis  ::

----------


## ginette

merciiiiii...... ::

----------


## lealouboy

> super !! oui, les antibio sont terminés mais l appétit peut rester capricieux un petit temps encore... les fils sont encore là... la fragilité aussi, le traumatisme de l opération.. enfin bon, elle a largement ds circonstances atténuantes quoi !!


ben oui, c'est pour ça qu'on essaie de lui donner quelque chose de plus appétent, je vais tenter pâtes + paté ce soir (pas très équilibré mais mieux que rien)...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De bonnes nouvelles


oui, merci Audrey, il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que les analyses mettront en évidence qq chose de bénin...

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je le souhaite de tout coeur !!!

----------


## lealouboy

merci  :: 

Comment va Saphir ?

----------


## audreymaxtuco

J'veut pas pourrir ton post !!!
On seras demain à 1 mois post chirurgie et il va bien , mange comme 4 et profite à fond de chaque jour
Chaque journée de bonheur et de bien être c'est gagné sur la maladie

----------


## lealouboy

Aucun soucis pour mon post  ::  Ravie de ces nouvelles  ::

----------


## D-elphine

un chien qui trie la morue et mange les pates  ::  elle mène sa maman par le bout du nez lol
contente que la chipoteuse aille bien

----------


## lealouboy

:: 

La morue, c'est Djobi  :: 
Mais elle trie quand même  ::  Elle mange les pâtes et laisse la paté et les croquettes  :: 
Je crois qu'elle se méfie, elle a peurqu'on ait mis ses médocs dans sa gamelle  ::  Elle ne mange que ce qui est mou du coup  ::

----------


## pomku

T'as testé les Platinum pour "Djobi la Morue" ? C'est de la croquette "molle"… Et c'est si appétent qu'aucun chien n'y résiste ! Même Krakou craque, c'est dire !  ::

----------


## chanloue

et ramollir ses croquettes... pour au fur et à mesure en réhydrater moins puis plus du tout (pas claire mon explication....??)

----------


## lealouboy

> T'as testé les Platinum pour "Djobi la Morue" ? C'est de la croquette "molle"… Et c'est si appétent qu'aucun chien n'y résiste ! Même Krakou craque, c'est dire !


D'habitude elle dévore ses Gosbi  ::  C'est depuis les antibios qu'elle pinaille  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et ramollir ses croquettes... pour au fur et à mesure en réhydrater moins puis plus du tout (pas claire mon explication....??)


J'y ai pensé mais si elle les laisse quand même, les croquettes seront fichues...

----------


## pomku

Tu veux que je t'envoie une petite enveloppe à bulles bourrée de Platinum ? Comme ça, elle testera la chipie  ::

----------


## Houitie

> T'as testé les Platinum pour "Djobi la Morue" ? C'est de la croquette "molle"… Et c'est si appétent qu'aucun chien n'y résiste ! Même Krakou craque, c'est dire !


Filou ne les aime pas! et quand il a vraiment eu faim et qu'il en a mangé un peu il s'est vidé ! au placard donc !

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ben je vais éviter alors  ::  
Elle n'a pas maigri d'ailleurs...
Elle va reprendre son rythme normal la semaine prochaine donc ça devrait aller mieux  ::  Sinon, je vais chez le véto lundi pour retirer les fils donc je lui en parlerai !!!

----------


## D-elphine

> La morue, c'est Djobi


roh la honte !  :: 
et la morue, elle n' aime pas l'huile de saumon sur ses croq des fois ça marche mais des fois ils aiment pas

----------


## lealouboy

Ce soir, Djobi n'avait pas la pêche comme d'habitude, je prends sa température 39,9  :: 
Veto de garde immédiatement ( enfin 1h de route plus tard), et il s'avère qu'elle a une piro lente...
Aucun signe inquiétant, fièvre modérée et anémie légère ... Elle a reçu l'injection de carbesia et elle devrait aller mieux d'ici 24h déjà.
Ce serait une version lente ce qui explique le peu de symptômes ( juste anorexie et fièvre depuis ce soir).

Ma pauvre choute, elle cumule  ::

----------


## chanloue

ho flûte.... courage Djobi... tu n as pas vraiment de bol en ce moment.. courage aussi à ta maman... une biz de réconfort à vous 2...

----------


## pomku

Euh, la piro, c'est le truc refilé par les tiques non ? Pauv' Djobi  :Frown:  
 L'essentiel c'est que ce soir décelé à temps !!! 
Moi je dis que Djobi mérite son Orthobed ! (la relou :: ) ben ouais, pour la convalescence Je reïtère ma proposition malhonnête Lea !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci les filles  :Smile:  oui c transmis par les tiques, elle est pourtant protégée et surveillée  :Frown:  
Elle a choisi mon lit pour sa convalescence pour l'instant  ::

----------


## chanloue

c est là qu elle est le mieux !! (et toi aussi, tu ne seras pas obligée de te lever pour la surveiller !!)

----------


## lealouboy

Oui elle se met où elle veut et sur le lit, c'est le top pour surveiller :-)

----------


## sylviana

Rhoo, la vache! Si déjà tes tiques font chier au mois de février! ::

----------


## lealouboy

La Dordogne est l'une des plus touchée par la piro.  ::  
Il a neigé 3 jours et un matin de verglas, sinon il pleut depuis des semaines sans faire franchement froid.
Tout est réuni pour qu'on soit envahi de tiques au printemps ( déjà d'habitude)...
Cette année, ce sera scalibor pour tout le monde je pense...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Plus de fièvre ce matin, elle est en forme et a mangé qq croquettes  :Smile:

----------


## ginette

rhooo mince............pleins de gros gros câlinoux à Djobinette :: .et pour toi....... :: .....et super qu'elle ait mangé un peu!

----------


## D-elphine

bon rétablissement à ta puce

----------


## sylviana

> La Dordogne est l'une des plus touchée par la piro.  
> Il a neigé 3 jours et un matin de verglas, sinon il pleut depuis des semaines sans faire franchement froid.
> Tout est réuni pour qu'on soit envahi de tiques au printemps ( déjà d'habitude)...
> Cette année, ce sera scalibor pour tout le monde je pense...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Plus de fièvre ce matin, elle est en forme et a mangé qq croquettes


je dis plus rien, je viens d'en trouver une bien installée sur Urbaine  ::

----------


## Poska

Mon rott avait déclaré un de ses piro en plein février aussi, il y a plusieurs années. Les tiques sont présentes toute l'année maintenant, même dans nos régions "froides".

----------


## didou752

Ben alors Djobi elle se lance dans le package? 1 visite véto achetée=1 visite en urgence offerte  :: 
Des caresses à la bête (et aux autres bien entendu)

----------


## éliz

ro la pauvre louloute!

----------


## sylviana

> Ben alors Djobi elle se lance dans le package? 1 visite véto achetée=1 visite en urgence offerte 
> Des caresses à la bête (et aux autres bien entendu)



Ou, c'est pour 9 visites veto dans le mois, la 10e offerte  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ce serait bien  :: 

Djobi est bien en forme depuis hier après midi, limite déchainée !!!!
Hier soir, elle a mangé les 3/4 de sa gamelle + pas mal de choses données à table chez ma maman.
Ce matin elle ne mange pas... Mais elle me semble en pleine forme.

De toute façon, on retourne chez le veto aujourd'hui pour enlever les fils (si tout va bien ) donc elle sera de nouveau auscultée  :: 

Merci pour vos gentils messages  :Smile:

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Oh là là , je n'avait pas d'alerte
Bah mince....j'éspère qu'elle va se remettre vite
Courage  ::

----------


## pomku

Bon, ben on attend les news de Djobinette  ::  Bisous !

----------


## Kybou!

Dis donc Djobinette, t'as fini de nous faire des frayeurs histoire qu'on te fasse des caresses et qu'on te lance des fleurs ?  ::  Elle trouve que t'as trop de sous sur ton compte en banque Poulette, spour ça !  ::

----------


## pomku

Alors mamzelle ? Qu'a dit le véto ?

----------


## ginette

Djobinetteeeeeeeeee :: ......................... ::

----------


## lealouboy

Djobi va bien, les fils ont été retirés ( encore 3 jours de collerette) et plus aucun symptôme de piro  :Smile: 
Elle a bien mangé hier soir  :Smile:  le traitement pour la piro leur coupe l'appétit et il faut en général 48h à 72h pour que ça revienne  :: 

Merci à vous de prendre des news  :Smile:

----------


## ginette

de bonnes nouvelles :: .............plein de gros bâlins à Miss Djobinette............ ::

----------


## didou752

Tu devrais avoir bientôt les résultats de l'analyse de la masse où ils sont déjà là? :Embarrassment:

----------


## chanloue

bonne continuation sur cette bonne voie Djobi !.. et arrête tes blagues hein !!

----------


## lealouboy

> Tu devrais avoir bientôt les résultats de l'analyse de la masse où ils sont déjà là?


Encore une semaine environ  ::  Le chèque a été débité hier seulement...

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je suis bien contente pour vous 2  ::

----------


## Taysa

Comme d'hab suis a la ramasse ^^ bisoux a djobi !

----------


## lealouboy

lol merci Taysa  :Smile: 

Djobi est parfaitement rétablie  :Smile:  Elle mange bien, joue comme d'habitude !!!!
Niveau plaie, c'est parfait, il ne reste plus qu'une griffe rosée à l'endroit de l'opération  :Smile:  

En revanche, ce qui va être dur pour elle, c'est de ne plus nous suivre partout ... Ce matin, elle a laissé le reste de ses croquettes pour se dépêcher de partir avec mon copain. Voilà presque 15 jours qu'elle n'est jamais seule puisqu'elle est sous surveillance, le retour au rythme normal va être dur pour elle...

----------


## ginette

trés trés bonnes nouvelles ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

C'est une très mauvaise nouvelle que je viens vous annoncer  :: 
La tumeur retirée à Djobi était un mastocytome sous cutané.

Je viens vous en dire plus ce midi...

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Oh....m×××××
J'attends les nouvelles je t'embrasse bien fort

----------


## didou752

Mer*e Lealou. Tiens nous vite au courant  ::

----------


## lealouboy

je passe en vitesse.
Si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit d'une tumeur primitive avec risque très élevé de récidive rapide et risque de métastases. La première étape consiste à lui faire passer un scanner pour faire un bilan d'extension. Ensuite, selon les résultats, soit il est possible de ré opérer la patte avec chirurgie reconstructrice dont le post op sera très compliqué et très douloureux  ::  ou d'envisager une chimiothérapie dont le prix est hors de mes moyens (700€ par mois et qui dure jusqu'à la rémission donc peut être un an)  :: 
Mon vétérinaire, qui est vraiment gentil, va essayer de négocier les tarifs du médicament.

Néanmoins, on sait que notre Djobinette d'amour ne vivra jamais jusqu'à 15 ans, quoique je fasse  :: 

La vie est injuste et le sort s'acharne sur cette gentille chienne adorable...

Je ferai TOUT ce qui est possible pour la soigner et lui apporter tout le bonheur qu'elle mérite.

J'arrête là car j'ai beaucoup de travail et je ne veux pas m'effondrer au boulot.

----------


## didou752

Lealouboy, je suis sincèrement désolée et je ne sais pa quoi te dire à part que le sort s'acharne vraiment. Il faut choisir la meilleure solution pour Djobi, la chimio permettrait elle vraiment d'arriver à une rémission? L'opération au delà de la douleur, quel est le taux de réussite? Il va falloir en discuter longuement avec ton véto je pense. Je t'envoi  tout plein de courage.  ::  J'ai vraiment les boules pour toi. Courage  ::

----------


## chanloue

ho Djobi.. je te fais un gros calin, bats toi fifille.. biz à toi Lealouboy.. tellement déçue et révoltée par cette nouvelle..

----------


## sylviana

Je suis tellement, tellement désolée...

----------


## ginette

je vous embrasssse bien bien fort et ici nous sommes tous avec vous................... :: ...................

----------


## pomku

Bonjour ma belle.
Le diagnostic est-il clairement établi ? Ne devrais-tu pas voir un second véto pour envisager toutes les options possibles ? Cela me paraît un peu hard les traitements proposés Maintenant, chuis pas véto.
Et pour ce qui est des coûts, tu peux très bien faire un appel à l'aide ici (vérifie avec un modo), je pense qu'on serait beaucoup à vouloir vous filer un coup de main, à Djobi et à toi. Y'a pas de honte à ça 
Grosses bisouilles sur la truffe de miss Djobi et  je te serre fort dans mes petits bras boudinés ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci à vous toutes pour vos messages de soutien...

Le diagnostic a été établi à maisons alfort, les traitements proposés par maisons alfort également...

Sans bilan d'extension, on ne peut rien envisager de concret, tout dépend s'il y a métastases ou pas.

Je dois voir mon véto lundi après midi pour en discuter et prendre rendez vous pour le scanner. Pour les soins/examens actuels, mon beau père (le compagnon de ma mère) m'a généreusement donné 500€. Pour l'instant, l'argent ne me bloque pas.

Mon véto me propose Bordeaux pour le scanner mais j'hésite à l'emmener à Lille, où je connais l'oncologue puisqu'elle a soigné Coyot Boy et s'est occupée de sa radiothérapie.

Merci beaucoup de votre soutien, je suis un peu assomée par cette mauvaise nouvelle.

J'ai trouvé un article qui me redonne un peu le moral néanmoins :

*Le mastocytome sous-cutané du chien*

*Nous avons lu pour vous*


_Canine Subcutaneous Mast Cell Tumor : Characterization and Prognostic Indices_J. J. Thompson, D. L. Pearl, J. A. Yager, S. J. Best, B. L. Coomber and R. A. Foster_Vet Pathol, 2011, Jan, 48(1):156-168_



*Le mastocytome sous-cutané : une entité à part entière, de bon pronostic la plupart du temps*



Un article récent remet en cause un grand nombre d’idées reçues sur le mastocytome.Il en existerait en effet deux catégories bien distinctes. 

Le mastocytome cutané, développé à partir de mastocytes néoplasiques du derme
_Mastocytome cutané dermique (HE x25)_

Le mastocytome sous-cutané, développé à partir de mastocytes résidant dans le tissu adipeux qu’il s’agisse de l’hypoderme ou du tissu sous-cutané 
_Mastocytome sous-cutané (HE x25)_

_

_


*Définition*





Cette étude définit un *mastocytome sous-cutané* comme une tumeur située dans l’hypoderme ou le tissu sous-cutané et n’impliquant pas le derme, ou alors de façon très marginale,*la quasi-totalité de la masse devant se trouver au sein du tissu adipeux.*




*L’étude*





Cette étude a porté sur 306 chiens atteints mastocytomes sous-cutanés. 

Les animaux ont été suivis sur 1500 jours. 

Cette étude a montré :

•Une faible mortalité due aux mastocytomes (27 chiens)

•Un faible risque de métastase (13 chiens soit 4%) 

•Un faible risque de récidive locale (24 chiens soit 8%)



La probabilité globale de survie est estimée à 93% à deux ans et à 86% à cinq ans.bien que l’exérèse ait été considérée comme incomplète dans un grand nombre de cas (56%).




*Facteurs de risques*


Parmi les mastocytomes sous-cutanés,  certains critères de malignité ont été identifiés et permettent de préciser le pronostic. 

Ces critères sont :

•Architecturaux (délimitation de la tumeur)

•Cytologiques (présence de cellules plurinucléées et index mitotique).



Les mastocyomes sous-cutanés rassemblant tous les critères favorables ont un pourcentage de survie estimé à 98% à cinq ans.



Au contraire, les mastocytome sous-cutanés cumulant les critères défavorable ont un pourcentage de survie beaucoup plus faible, estimé à 20% à 250 jours.



Le risque de récidive locale dépend essentiellement de l’architecture et de la qualité de l’exérèse.

Exemples :

•Architecture infiltrante et exérèse incomplète : temps avant récidive estimé à 70 jours

•Architecture infiltrante et exérèse complète : temps avant récidive estimé à 1000 jours

•Architecture circonscrite et exérèse incomplète : temps avant récidive estimé à 365 jours.



La présence de plusieurs mastocytomes semble augmenter significativement le risque de diffusion métastatique, de même que la présence de cellules plurinucléées.




*En pratique :*





• Les mastocytomes sous-cutanés nécessitent une chirurgie moins délabrante  que leurs homologues dermique. 
• Les recommandations de 3 cm ou 2 cm et un fascia sain ne s’appliquent pas

• Il est essentiel pour le pathologiste de disposer de l’épiderme sus-jacent à la masse pour pouvoir classer correctement le mastocytome 





*Pourquoi une telle différence de comportement ?*





Les mastocytes sont des cellules résidentes des tissus, où elles achèvent leur différenciation.  

Il semble que leur phénotype soit fortement influencé par le micro-environnement dans lequel elles évoluent.  

Les auteurs de l’étude avancent l’hypothèse selon laquelle certaines cytokines sécrétées par les adipocytes pourraient avoir influencé le phénotype des mastocytes résidents, qui évolueraient par la suite en une population tumorale de moindre agressivité

----------


## Poska

Je suis en silence depuis le début. Je suis sincèrement désolée d'apprendre que cette masse n'est pas bénigne...
Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage pour encaisser la nouvelle, je sais que tu fera au mieux pour Djobinette, gros câlins à la puce  ::

----------


## malko

oh non  :: 
J'espère de tout coeur que vous trouverez une solution

Je vus souhaite à toi et ta troupe plein de courage  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci les filles... C'est vrai que j'ai du mal à réaliser que ma chienne de 4 ans, en pleine forme ce matin et heureuse de vivre, est atteinte d'une saleté de crabe...
4 ans seulement et peut être bientôt sa 2e chimiothérapie...

Le traitement s'appelle Palladia, si certaines d'entre vous connaissent, je veux bien des témoignages.

----------


## Houitie

Oh non ! 
On trouve toujours ça injuste mais sur un chien si jeune c'est vraiment pire que ça !
Courage et n'hésite pas si tu as besoin de quoique ce soit !  ::

----------


## jenny02

Oh non pauvre Djobi. Je suis en silence ce post depuis le début en croisant les doigts...

4 ans c'est terrible... Bien trop jeune un gros calin belle Djobi et courage Lealouboy...

----------


## lealouboy

merci beaucoup pour votre soutien.
Oui, c'est injuste, après les maltraitances et un sarcome, maintenant qu'elle a tout pour être heureuse, une famille qui l'aime, il fallait qu'elle ait ça  :: 
Certains naissent vraiment sous une mauvaise étoile  ::

----------


## D-elphine

je suis désolée de cette nouvelle mais il ne faut pas immédiatement penser au pire (ce que l'on fait tous dans ces cas là),
j' ai une chienne de bientôt 11 ans qui a été opérée en 2006 donc à 4 ans pour un mastocytome grade 2 à la patte avant, elle a eu de la chimio (qui ne m' a pas couté 700, je vais essayer de retrouver les factures mais je les gardes rarement) et elle n' a eu aucune récidive et aucun soucis depuis.

par contre nous n' avions pas fait passer de scanner, la tumeur avait été analysée puis le traitement mis en place mais je m' excuse de ne pouvoir dire exactement la cadence il me semble que c'était tous les 15 jours puis 1 fois par mois sur  6 mois environ.

je te souhaite beaucoup de courage devant cette épreuve

----------


## lealouboy

merci Amandiers pour ton témoignage, le mastocytome sous cutané semble se comporter différemment du mastocytome "classique", il semble d'ailleurs qu'il y ait un meilleur pronostic car il est entouré de cellulles "graisseuses", moins propices à disséminer les cellules cancéreuses.
Je ne perds pas espoir, Djobi est jeune et en pleine forme. Nous envisagerons toutes les possibilités et je n'hésiterai pas à me déplacer pour rencontrer un oncologue. J'essaierai de lui apporter ce qui se fait de mieux en matière de soins et de confort.
Les traitements évoqués plus haut ne sont qu'un "premier jet" effectué par mon vétérinaire reposant sur le rapport d'analyses. Nous allons faire ensemble une étude plus approfondie sur le cas de Djobi.
Il a d'emblée pensé au palladia (le traitement très coûteux) car il semble que ce soit le meilleur niveau pronostic (86% sans récidive à 5 ans).

Le bilan d'extension nous donnera les informations nécessaires pour déterminer le chemin à suivre. S'il n'y a pas de métastases, nous opterons pour la chirurgie (qui sera faite par un spécialiste chirurgien).

----------


## D-elphine

je demanderai à mon véto de quel type il s'agissait pour ma chienne, histoire de bien donner les bonnes infos, je viens simplement de retrouver ses analyses de sang que l'on faisait pendant la chimio, 3 semaines d'affilées puis 1 mois après ...

il faudrait la réopérer ? même s'il n'y a pas de métastases ? le véto qui a enlevé la tumeur n' a t il pas un aperçu 

elle a de la chance d'être bien suivie Djobi, et je pense que pris à temps ça va aller.

----------


## lealouboy

> je demanderai à mon véto de quel type il s'agissait pour ma chienne, histoire de bien donner les bonnes infos, je viens simplement de retrouver ses analyses de sang que l'on faisait pendant la chimio, 3 semaines d'affilées puis 1 mois après ...
> 
> *il faudrait la réopérer ? même s'il n'y a pas de métastases ?* le véto qui a enlevé la tumeur n' a t il pas un aperçu 
> 
> elle a de la chance d'être bien suivie Djobi, et je pense que pris à temps ça va aller.


oui il faudra réopérer parce que l'analyse à révéler que l'exérèse est incomplète.

Oui, je veux bien les renseignements sur le traitement qu'a subi ton loulou, je te remercie de ton aide  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Lea ma belle, je comprends tellement ce que tu ressens là ... Je te le jure, je ne voulais pas jouer les oiseaux de mauvaise augure mais pour je ne sais quelle raison, je le pressentais (raison pour laquelle en début de post, je disais que je ne comprenais pas comment tout le monde pouvait être rassuré alors que l'on ne savait même pas de quoi il s'agissait) ... 

Mystique est atteinte d'un mastocytome de stade 3 et après 2 opérations, elle est toujours en vie et surtout, elle vit "bien" ... Maintenant, c'est une chienne âgée donc ça évolue beaucoup plus lentement que pour un jeune chien ... Le plus important, dès le départ, c'est effectivement d'avoir une exérèse la PLUS LARGE possible pour limiter au maximum l'étendue des cellules tumorales ... Je peux te mettre en contact avec la môman de Mystouille si tu souhaites en discuter avec elle ... Elle est nourrie au BARF et hormis le vaccin pour la rage (obligatoire puisque sa famille est frontalière de la Suisse), il est important de ne PLUS VACCINER Djobi par la suite ...

Pour les frais, ne t'inquiète pas, on peut toujours racler les fonds de tiroirs et te donner un petit coup de pouce pour ta nenette ... 5 euros par-ci par-là, on trouvera bien un moyen de t'aider ... Si tu as besoin de quoi que ce soit, n'hésite pas ma belle, on est là ... Craque, pleure, hurle si tu en éprouves le besoin mais essaie de rester forte (et je sais que tu l'es) devant ta puce ! Oui la vie est injuste mais je sais que la belle est entre de bonnes mains, elle ne pouvait pas espérer avoir de meilleure maman que toi ... Je sais que tu feras tout ce qu'il est humainement possible de faire pour elle ... Des vagues d'ondes positives ma belle, à ta puce comme à toi ! 

Allez, on s'accroche et on se bat maintenant, de gros gros bisous de soutien et des caresses à la plus zolie des bergères !  ::  

P.S: j'ai failli oublier ... Ma véto dit que l'université de Lille est géniale pour les traitements oncos ! Je ne suis pas très loin, si tu as besoin d'un coup de main pour ta Nenette, surtout n'hésite pas, ce sera avec plaisir !

----------


## lealouboy

merci beaucoup Kybou  :: 

Comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut, il semble que le mastocytome sous cutané est bien différent du mastocytome classique. 

Le soucis pour l'exérèse, c'est l'emplacement... Il a fait ce qu'il a pu mais en haut de la patoune, ce n'est vraiment pas évident...

Mystouille est sous chimio ? je ne me rappelle plus...
Pourquoi on ne peut plus vacciner ?

----------


## lealouboy

Merci  ::

----------


## Taysa

Lea, je ne peux qu'etre en accord avec Kybou! (pour pas changer ^^), donc je ne sais que dire de plus mais si le traitement est couteux comme tu dis y'aura toujours moyen d'aider a coup de 5€ par ci par la tu y arriveras mais on laissera pas ta djobi comme ca  ::

----------


## éliz

oh putain j'avais pas vu...
je suis vraiment désolée j'espere que tout va aller pour le mieux pour ta puce

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Taysa  :: 

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est qu'en cas de chimio au palladia, on ne peut pas prévoir le temps qu'il faudra le donner.
La chirurgie serait plus simple à gérer financièrement (dans le sens où tu sais pour combien tu en as, je fais un crédit et basta) et de plus, ça signifierait qu'elle n'a pas de métastase.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Eliz  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ne pense pas de suite a faire un credit !
Renseigne toi bien a combien est la chir et combien ton veto te le ferais en X fois, mais ne va pas te mettre des interets etc a dos meme si je te comprend ca serait la 1ere idee qui me viendrait !

----------


## pomku

Évidemment on va t'aider copine ! On est là pour ça aussi 

Et en effet, tant que tu n'as pas le bilan d'extension, inutile de s'arracher les cheveux un par un et de te les replanter ensuite un par un avec un petit clou et un marteau  (même si je te comprends grave vu que je suis ainsi !) .

Si tu as confiance en cet oncologue de Lille, ça vaut sûrement le coup de le contacter. C'est super important la confiance dans ce type de situation ! Pour un vaccin, un véto un peu bof, ça peut passer, mais en cas de maladie, y'a pas moyen ! 

Si tu as envie de causer dans le week-end, tu as mon téléphone ! (et je te rappelle dans la foulée, j'ai les appels gratuits sur tous les fixes et les portables avec mon forfait internet  kikoutunbra). Là, je suis au boulot donc pas trop possible et je pense que toi aussi tu es au taf. 

bisous   et bizouilles  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Taysa, selon le montant, ça ne me gêne pas de faire un crédit, je l'avais fait lorsque j'ai dû payer en même temps, la chimio de Djobi, la radiothérapie de Coyot Boy et le scanner de Daïs, le tout en perdant 3 semaines de salaire puisque j'avais été obligée d'aller 3 semaines à Lille... Mais oui, bien sûr, je vais voir s'il est plus intéressant de m'arranger avec le véto.
Après, le traitement semble donner de bons résultats, il n'est pas question de l'en priver, même si je dois vendre des organes ou devenir candidate à des tests cliniques. Si elle peut vivre dans de bonnes conditions encore 5 ans, je mettrais tout en oeuvre pour qu'elle recoive les soins.

Merci Pomku  :Smile:  Oui je bosse et demain aussi... Je suis en illimité aussi  ::  Le plus dur, c'est de ne pas savoir, de devoir attendre le bilan d'extension pour connaître le pronostic et définir un plan de soins. On peut s'appeler ce week end oui, ce sera avec plaisir  ::

----------


## Fahn

::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Fahn  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> merci beaucoup Kybou 
> 
> Comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut, il semble que le mastocytome sous cutané est bien différent du mastocytome classique. 
> 
> Le soucis pour l'exérèse, c'est l'emplacement... Il a fait ce qu'il a pu mais en haut de la patoune, ce n'est vraiment pas évident...
> 
> Mystouille est sous chimio ? je ne me rappelle plus...
> Pourquoi on ne peut plus vacciner ?


Oui, c'est vrai que c'est très mal situé pour l'exérèse ... Désolée Poulette, je n'avais pas vu ton message ! Non, vu son âge, Mystique n'a pas de chimiothérapie, uniquement des soins palliatifs ... Sa dernière exérèse remonte à 18 mois maintenant et on lui prédisait en moyenne 2 ans de survie donc bon ... 

Alors, en fait, les vaccins contiennent de l'hydroxide d'aluminium (qui stimule la réponse immunitaire) et c'est déconseillé dans ce genre de cancer puisque là, il y a déjà une hyperexcitation des mastocytes ... 

Sinon, attention à l'alimentation également ... Il faut que tu lui donnes une alimentation la plus pauvre possible en glucides parce que ceux-ci favorisent le développement des cellules cancéreuses ... L'idéal, c'est clairement le BARF ... Si tu ne souhaites pas lui donner ce type d'alimentation ou si tu n'as pas la possibilité de le faire, les meilleures croquettes restent les Orijen (puisque pauvres en glucides) mais encore faut-il que ta chienne les aime/supporte et que ce soit dans tes moyens ... Je ne sais pas si tu lui donnes parfois des petits gâteaux ou des trucs du genre mais bon, pareil, c'est vraiment à éliminer de son alimentation ... Pour les petits plaisirs, les petits bouts de foie séchés, c'est le top !

----------


## del28

::  pauvre nenette. 
je suis tellement désolée de lire cette mauvaise nouvelle.
plein de courage et plein de calins à ta Djobi.

----------


## loulouk

ola  :: 

plein de courage, je ne sais quoi dire d'autre ...

----------


## lealouboy

Merci beaucoup les filles pour vos conseils et votre soutien  ::

----------


## pomku

> Sinon, attention à l'alimentation également ... Il faut que tu lui donnes une alimentation la plus pauvre possible en glucides parce que ceux-ci favorisent le développement des cellules cancéreuses ... L'idéal, c'est clairement le BARF ... Si tu ne souhaites pas lui donner ce type d'alimentation ou si tu n'as pas la possibilité de le faire, les meilleures croquettes restent les Orijen (puisque pauvres en glucides) mais encore faut-il que ta chienne les aime/supporte et que ce soit dans tes moyens ... Je ne sais pas si tu lui donnes parfois des petits gâteaux ou des trucs du genre mais bon, pareil, c'est vraiment à éliminer de son alimentation ... Pour les petits plaisirs, les petits bouts de foie séchés, c'est le top !



Miss, si tu veux que je t'envie des Orijen , j'en ai  plein ! (ce sont des senior mais  ça te permettra de voir si Djobi aime ). Elles sont à Pillow car moins grasses et plus riches en chondro et gluco, mais je suis certaine que Pillow sera ok pour qu'on donne un peu de ses croquettes à Djobi pour qu'elle les goûte  Car il est cool mon Pillow!  ::  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Putain fait chier :-(

----------


## Darlow

:Frown:

----------


## borneo

De tout cœur avec toi  ::

----------


## Spirale

Pour aider à soutenir l'organisme, il y a des produits en phytothérapie (pour chaque cas, on peut leur poser des questions et ils dirigent vers le traitement le mieux adapté, conjointement à celui existant prescris par le véto ; suivant le type de cancer, si l'animal est sous chimio ou pas, etc.)
http://www.herbal-treatments.com/pre...-prescriptions
Après, ce n'est pas donné... ::  
Je te souhaite bon courage, étant comme beaucoup, déjà passée par là (mastocytome grade III pour deux de mes chiens), je sais que ce n'est pas facile. Si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas, si jamais je peux aider

----------


## lealouboy

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide et vos conseils  :Smile: 
Djobi aime les orijen mais elle les supporte mal :/
Je vais faire le point sur les sans céréales et essayer ( elle boudait le BARF à l'époque ).

Je note tout ça précieusement et je prendrai toutes les dispositions nécessaires après mon rendez vous de lundi soir chez le vétérinaire.
N'hésitez pas à donner vos conseils surtout, je souhaite prendre toutes les précautions et je ne veux pas passer à côté de qq chose.

Votre soutien m'est précieux, ma famille et mon conjoint me soutiennent aussi et participent activement au bien être de notre bien aimée Djobi ( qui passe ses journée chez sa mamie depuis 15 jours pendant que je bosse)  :Smile: 
Je ne dirai jamais assez MERCI  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merde, j'attendais les résultats en silence. Mais apparemment le sous-cutané est moins mauvais que le "classique" d'après l'article que tu as mis. Une de mes amies a une braque de Weimar qui en a eu plusieurs classiques (méchants/avancés), Olympe a été opérée à deux reprises : ça remonte à +/- 10 ans et elle fêtera ses 15 ans au mois de mai ! En effet, elle n'est plus vaccinée comme le dit Kybou.




> Pour les frais, ne t'inquiète pas, on peut toujours racler les fonds de tiroirs et te donner un petit coup de pouce pour ta nenette ... 5 euros par-ci par-là, on trouvera bien un moyen de t'aider ...


+ 1 ! Je ne pourrai pas donner beaucoup par mois mais à plusieurs on pourra t'aider : comme on dit, les petits ruisseaux...

Courage à toi et à ta belle.

 ::

----------


## pomku

> Djobi aime les orijen mais elle les supporte mal :/


Elle avait mangé quoi ? les Orijen adulte 80/20 je suppose ? Les senior sont 75/25 Et ça lui faisait quoi ? Selles molles ? 

De tte façon, les vraies "sans céréales", y'en a pas 100 000 Orijen , ToTW, Acana, Maxima, Applaws Et quelques autres ! Faut que YenZ ramène son auguste popotin !  :: 

Et puis, si ça se trouve, elle n'aura pas besoin de changer d'alim. Mais si tu veux faire un test Orijen senior, j'ai demandé à Pillow (je suis enfin rentrée du taf !),  il est d'accord pour envoyer des croquettes à lui à Djobi ! :Smile:  Une si jolie fille, il n'allait pas dire non  :: 

Et pour les sous, je plussoie ! On vous aime, on va pas vous laisser tomber

----------


## ginette

moi aussi, si besoin je participerai pour ta Djobinette ::

----------


## Kybou!

> *Pour aider à soutenir l'organisme, il y a des produits en phytothérapie (pour chaque cas, on peut leur poser des questions et ils dirigent vers le traitement le mieux adapté, conjointement à celui existant prescris par le véto ; suivant le type de cancer, si l'animal est sous chimio ou pas, etc.)*
> http://www.herbal-treatments.com/pre...-prescriptions
> Après, ce n'est pas donné... 
> Je te souhaite bon courage, étant comme beaucoup, déjà passée par là (mastocytome grade III pour deux de mes chiens), je sais que ce n'est pas facile. Si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas, si jamais je peux aider


Ah oui oui oui !  ::  Djobinette, fauche-nous le portefeuille et vis 15 piges hein, on compte sur toi !  ::

----------


## chanloue

je suivrai bien sûr !!

----------


## lealouboy

Je ne sais pas quoi dire, je suis émue et heureuse en même temps de voir cette énergie positive pour Djobinette  :Smile: 
J'espère qu'elle vivra 15 ans, moi aussi ...

Je reviendrai un peu plus tard, je pars en balade et au boulot ensuite  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Que pensez de ces croquettes pour Djobinette ?

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/290038

----------


## Fahn

Ce sont celles que je donne à Kaly et Volan, ils les digèrent très bien, mais je ne saurais pas te dire si ça convient à Djobi et ses besoins particuliers...
J'aime beaucoup Nutrivet en tout cas, les chiens adorent et la digestion est au top!

----------


## lealouboy

Super !!! Merci Fahn  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Je connais une personne qui les donne à son chien et le loulou les aime beaucoup ...  ::  Après, Yenz aura peut-être une autre piste pour la belle ! Des caresses à ta louloute et un gros bisou à toi Poulette ! 

P.S: sur le zooplus.nl, elles sont bcp moins chères !

----------


## lealouboy

merci, j'irai voir  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Pour l'habituer de nouveau à rester à la maison avec ses copains, j'avais demandé à ma maman d'aller la chercher un peu plus tard (qu'elle reste 3/4 heures à la maison quoi).
Elle vient de m'appeler et finalement, elle est allée la chercher à 9h15 soit moins d'une heure après mon départ  ::  
"Parce qu'elle allait être trop malheureuse de pas aller chez mamie"  :: 

On est vraiment tous timbrés dans cette famille  ::

----------


## lealouboy

pour le site sur les herbes médicinales, quelqu'un peut m'aider car je ne parle pas bien anglais  ::

----------


## pomku

> pour le site sur les herbes médicinales, quelqu'un peut m'aider car je ne parle pas bien anglais


Vas-y, envoie, j'ai été traductrice dans une vie antérieure…  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Les mamies chiens ... ici elle s'occupe de mes 2 gros à merveilles, et ils peuvent la voir 10 fois/jour, 10 fois ils lui feront la fête  ::

----------


## lealouboy

le soucis c'est que, comme je ne comprends pas tous les titres, je ne sais vers quel traitement m'orienter  :: 
C'est sur le site cité plus haut  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les mamies chiens ... ici elle s'occupe de mes 2 gros à merveilles, et ils peuvent la voir 10 fois/jour, 10 fois ils lui feront la fête


ah ben là, je ne te cache pas que, par contre, Coyot Boy et Daïs, lui font la tronche  ::  Certes, elle vient les sortir le midi mais elle ne repart qu'avec Djobi (Djobi l'accompagne partout donc elle l'emmène le midi pour aller sortir les copains)...

----------


## pomku

Ok, je suis allée voir, je pense que celui qui concerne Djobi  est "Cancer Mast-Cell Support	" . je te traduis ça et je reviens…

----------


## lealouboy

merci beaucoup, c'est ce que je pensais à cause de la racine commune "mast" mais bon, vu que je ne comprenais rien au texte descriptif, ça ne m'avançait pas  :: 

merci  ::

----------


## pomku

*Je tiens à dire qu'il s'agit là d'une simple traduction et que je décline toute responsabilité concernant la valeur et la teneur du propos de son auteur.*

_"_*Soutien contre le  mastocytome* 

_"__Les mastocytes sont des cellules présentes usuellement dans la peau et autres tissus corporels. Elles font partie des mécanismes de défense immunitaire du corps.  Elles sont toxiques pour les hôtes indésirables, comme les parasites, et se libèrent quand elles sont menacées par le système immunitaire. 

"Le mastocytome est constitué de ces cellules.  Une  dégradation  généralisée des systèmes métabolique  et immunitaire  ainsi que  des mécanismes corporels impliqués dans   le bon maintien des cellules  est, à lévidence,    à lorigine de tout type de cancer.
__"__En raison de lhistamine, héparine et enzymes présents dans les  tumeurs des mastocytes, il peut se produire des complications quand ces  dernières sont endommagée ou ôtées. Dimportants  volumes de ces  substances peuvent être libérés dans le corps et entraîner des effets  notables  sur le  rythme cardiaque, la tension  artérielle et autres  fonctions corporelles.

__"__Il arrive parfois que les zones où ont eu lieu lablation de ces tumeurs  peinent à guérir et deviennent difficiles à gérer. Le soutien contre le  mastocytome" inclue  du fucus vésiculeux,  de la symphytum officinale,  du pissenlit,   du sceau d'or, du persil, de léglantier et des  feuilles de violette,  avec  les fleurs de Bach appropriés. 

__"__Ce mélange est donné conjointement à mon super antioxydant extrait du  pin maritime et, ensemble, ils ont le  potentiel de ralentir  et  dinverser le développement du mastocytome, voire de le mener à  rémission. 

__"__Ce mélange peut être utilisé en même temps que dautres médecines  alternatives, et parfois conjointement à des   traitements classiques,   de type radiothérapie ou chimiothérapie. 

__"__La différence entre mon traitement et les médecines traditionnelles,  cest que  mon but est dinverser les     processus sous-jacents qui ont  permis au  cancer de se développer. Ce qui nest pas pareil que dôter  ou de tenter de détruire les cellules cancéreuses une fois que le cancer  a débuté." 

"Dosage : 5 à 10 gouttes pour les tout petits et petits chiens , 10 à 20 gouttes pour les moyens et grands chiens. "_

----------


## lealouboy

merci beaucoup !!!!! 
Je vais demander à une copine pharmacienne (puriste) ce qu'elle en pense  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Deux personnes m'avaient dit beaucoup de bien du pao pereira, dont l'une est sur Rescue : Danyhu, ce produit avait fait beaucoup de bien  sa petite chienne.

https://www.google.be/search?q=pao+p...ient=firefox-a

Le profil de Dany, contacte-la, elle ne demandera pas mieux que de te conseiller et elle est trs gentille :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/danyhu-34668/

----------


## Spirale

> Ok, je suis alle voir, je pense que celui qui concerne Djobi  est "Cancer Mast-Cell Support    " .


Oui, c'est celui-ci, et avec, pour tout type de cancer, ils conseillent de donner le "maritime pine bark extract"

edit : pour l'extrait de pin maritime, je n'avais pas vu, c'est marqu dans la traduction faite par pomku  ::

----------


## Spirale

C'est apparemment mieux de donner des eaux  faible teneur en minraux (c'est ce que m'avait dit une personne dont le chien avait galement eu un mastocytome)

----------


## Kybou!

Djobinette, avec tout a, tu vas avoir une sant de compet' ! T'es pare pour les J.O !  ::  

Mman Caroline, prpare le bus de supportrices !  ::

----------


## pomku

Ouais pis en plus, Djobi elle a un soupirant ! Et il est beau son soupirant !  :: 


*<------ Soupirant de Djobi*  ::

----------


## chanloue

je confirme, il est trs beau le soupirant de Djobi !! et il s appelle ??..

----------


## pomku

Mais ! M'enfin ! C'est (mon)  *PILLOW* !  ::  ::

----------


## chanloue

enchante !! dsole de mon ignorance !! je ne voulais blesser personne !

----------


## pomku

Non mais y'a pas de souci, t'inquite, je plaisantais !    ::  
Pillow est une star, mais seulement dans notre quartier (ce qui est dj pas si mal !  :Smile: )

----------


## chanloue

t inquite, je l avais bien pris comme a... mais comme je n utilise pas de gugus... c est vrai que mes phrases peuvent parfois faire un peu sches !! (peut tre que je prenne l habitude d ajouter "j'rigole !!" quand a peut prter  confusion !!) ; ceci dit, je confirme, il est plein de charme le gars Pillow !!

----------


## pomku

Coucou,
Bon, comment elle va ma future bru  aujourd'hui ?  ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Elle va trs bien !!!! Elle est en pleine forme et mange comme un ogre  :Smile: 
Elle fait l'andouille dehors, a voulu aplatir Coyot dans le jardin et galoper un lapin en balade ( je ne laisse pas faire, le lapin va bien  ::  ) !!!

Une Djobi parfaitement normale  :Smile: 

Je ne t'ai pas appele car moi, en revanche je suis naze et j'ai pas mal dormi aujourd'hui  :: 

Bisous  Krakou et  mon magnifique gendre  ::

----------


## pomku

Coucou,
Excellent !  ::  Pillow aussi adore courir les lapins (c'est un terrier) Il le faisait  La Runion, m'a-t-on dit. Parce que les lapins, dans le 9e  Paris, prs de la Gare Saint Lazare, a court pas les rues ! (et heureusement pour eux  ! :: )

Dis-moi, avec nos "enfants" qui se "fiancent", on est belles-soeurs ? Belles-mres ? Belles qq chose ?  ::  Je n'ai jamais rien compris  ces liens de famille vu que je n'ai pas de famille !!! 

J'ai hsit  t'appeler mais comme j'ai vu que tu ne passais pas trop sur les posts hier, je me suis dit que tu tais occupe. J'ai bien fait de m'abstenir ! a fait du bien un gros dodo :Smile: 

Bisous et papouilles  la troupe !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Tu deviens la belle mre de Djobi et moi celle de Pillow  :: 

- - - Mise  jour - - -

Je suis oblige de reporter notre visite de ce soir chez le veto car avec la neige, a craint de faire 30 minutes de route de campagne  :: 
Je vais lui demander par tel de transmettre le dossier de Djobi chez aquivet  Bordeaux et de prendre rendez vous pour le scanner...

----------


## chanloue

l essentiel est d organiser ce qui doit tre fait... ne pends pas de risque inutile !! caresses  ta courageuse Djobi !! ( la fratrie aussi !!)

----------


## Kybou!

> Coucou,
> Excellent !  Pillow aussi adore courir les lapins (c'est un terrier…) Il le faisait à La Réunion, m'a-t-on dit. Parce que les lapins, dans le 9e à Paris, près de la Gare Saint Lazare, ça court pas les rues ! (et heureusement pour eux  !)
> 
> *Dis-moi, avec nos "enfants" qui se "fiancent", on est belles-soeurs ? Belles-mères ? Belles qq chose ?  Je n'ai jamais rien compris à ces liens de famille vu que je n'ai pas de famille !!!* 
> 
> J'ai hésité à t'appeler mais comme j'ai vu que tu ne passais pas trop sur les posts hier, je me suis dit que tu étais occupée. J'ai bien fait de m'abstenir ! Ça fait du bien un gros dodo…
> 
> Bisous et papouilles à la troupe !


Ne le prends pas mal mais t'es bien barrée quand même t'sais toi ! T'es pas toute seule là-haut !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Mon veto me rappelle dès qu'il a le rendez vous  ::

----------


## pomku

> Ne le prends pas mal mais t'es bien barrée quand même t'sais toi ! T'es pas toute seule là-haut !


Je suppose que c'est à moi que cela s'adresse  (ou à mon double ? ou peut-être à mon triple ?)  ::  :: 
Je ne le prends pas mal  ::  Et j'admire ton sens de l'observation et du diagnostic.  :: 
Il est vrai qu'à la naissance, j'ai été démoulée trop chaude  ::  :: 
Ce qui explique bien des choses !  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Mais ...  ::   ::   ::  !

----------


## pomku

Ben si… C'est moche hein ?  ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Djobi a rendez vous le 25 mars à 10h pour son scanner, ça fait long quand même je trouve, non ?

----------


## didou752

Pour Pin'up j'avais eu un rdv en moins d'une semaine. Ils ne peuvent pas avancer le rdv?

----------


## Fahn

Ca fait long oui... Essaie de le faire avancer ou d'aller le faire ailleurs éventuellement?

----------


## lealouboy

Ils ne peuvent pas me prendre avant sauf les jours où j'ai des impératifs au boulot ... 
Ailleurs, ça va être compliqué malheureusement  :Frown:

----------


## lealouboy

Je viens d'avoir les précisions !!!!
En fait, Djobi sera réopérée le même jour, dans la foulée si nécéssaire. Pour ce faire, il faut que l'ancienne plaie soit parfaitement cicatrisée d'où le rendez vous le 25 mars....

----------


## chanloue

comme quoi le long délai est tout à fait justifié.. patience à vous 2, Djobi jolie et toi..

----------


## pomku

Tu vas rester combien de temps sur Bordeaux alors ? Ça fait loin de chez toi  ? (demande la Parisienne dont le petit surnom est "intra-muros"  :: )

----------


## lealouboy

C'est à environ 2h de chez moi, j'y resterai la journée sans doute  ::  

moi ce serait plutôt "intra cultos" mon surnom  ::

----------


## malko

On attend le 25 mars alors

En espérant que l'opération sera la bonne et vous enlèvera tous ces soucis

Bisous à toi et gratouilles aux poilus  ::

----------


## didou752

Je comprends mieux le délai. Caresses à tes poilus et on attend les news  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Elles parlent toutes très bien et elles me devancent à chaque fois alors quand j'arrive ici, je n'ai juste plus rien à ajouter  ::  ... Monde de merde ...  ::  

Caresses à ta Pepette et de gros bisous à toi, on croise pour le 25 ici aussi !

----------


## lealouboy

Merci à vous toutes  :: 

Je croise aussi les doigts pour qu'ils ne trouvent pas de métastase !!!!! Une vilaine opération et terminé, on en parle plus  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Je fais des scoubidous avec les pattes de mes chiens pour le 25, promis !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Kybou  ::  j'ai commencé la transition vers nutrivet ( sans céréale ) ce soir  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

Alors, Le verdict ? Elle aime les Nutrivet la jolie ? ::

----------


## Kybou!

> C'est à environ 2h de chez moi, j'y resterai la journée sans doute  
> 
> moi ce serait plutôt "intra cul*T*os" mon surnom


Bah, tant que tu gardes le "T" ...  ::  

Désolée ...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Elle a très bien mangé mais elle n'a qu'une pincée de nutrivet pour l'instant  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

un petit coucou de Djobinette pour toutes les personnes qui la soutiennent  :Smile:  La cicatrice est vraiment belle quand on sait comment c'était  :Smile:

----------


## chanloue

merci !! elle a vraiment une bonne et belle tête ta Djobi ! niveau cicatrice, il semble ne plus rester grand chose, super ; allez Djobi, des caresses et on attend que tout soit parfait, tu en as déjà trop bavé (et ta maman aussi !!)

----------


## ginette

trés zolie pépètte........ :: .c'est vrai qu'elle a une belle cicatrice...........gros gros câlinouxxx ::

----------


## malko

Ya pas à faire, le regard de Djobinette transpire l'intelligence  ::  

 :: 

Coyot Boy fait toujours son martyr et Daïs sa morue  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ya pas à faire, le regard de Djobinette *transpire l'intelligence  
> *
> 
> 
> Coyot Boy fait toujours son martyr et Daïs sa morue


C'est tout elle ça  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Han tite Pepette, comme elle est belle !  ::  Je trouve aussi que la cicatrice est belle, plein de bisous sur ses zolies noreilles ! 

Je deviens fétichiste des noreilles, c'est grave ?  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Désolée j'ai bossé jusque 20h30 hier donc pas trop le temps de passer  ::  Faut bien que je fasse des heures hein  :: 

Non, ce n'est pas grave Kybou, on devient tous un peu fétichiste des oreilles au contact de Djobi  ::

----------


## Kybou!

J'adore cette chienne, quand je la vois, j'ai trop envie de la papouiller/bizouiller  :: ... On dirait parfois qu'elle porte toute la misère du monde sur les épaules ... C'est teeeeeeeeeeeeeellement duuuuuuur la vie là-bas lol ...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Elle déteste l'appareil photo ( peur)  :: 
Oh ben oui, c dur la vie à la campagne  :: 

Faudrait que j'essaie de la filmer pour partager son air de chipie  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Elle déteste l'appareil photo ( peur) 
> *Oh ben oui, c dur la vie à la campagne* 
> 
> Faudrait que j'essaie de la filmer pour partager son air de chipie


 Tu lui fais couper du bois ? Elle va cueillir les champignons ? Elle cuisine le repas avec une marmite dans la cheminée et elle s'éclaire à la bougie ?  ::

----------


## lealouboy

C'est presque ça  :: 

J'ai fait une vidéo ce matin mais je n'arrive pas à la mettre (de l'iphone à rescue)...

je vais essayer sur FB, si tu arrives à la mettre Kybou, n'hésites pas  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Je vais voir ça !

----------


## pomku

Comment elle va ma belle-fille ? Et comment elle va la mère de ma belle-fille ?  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Djobi va très bien  :Smile:  Et toi ? Et les p'tits loups  ::  ?

----------


## pomku

Mes p'tits boudins vont très bien… L'hiver touche à sa fin, ils attendent les belles températures  ::  Ce sont des Créoles, ils n'ont jamais assez chaud ! :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Si je t'envoie une vidéo d'un iphone sur ton tel, tu saurais quoi en faire pour qu'elle apparaisse sur ce post ?

C'est une vidéo de ce matin (10 secondes) de Djobi qui joue toute seule  ::

----------


## pomku

Tu peux me l'envoyer sur mon mail… Ce sera plus simple  ::

----------


## lealouboy

je vais essayer  ::

----------


## pomku

Aussitôt demandé, aussitôt exécuté  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

merci beaucoup  :: 

bon moi je ne peux pas la lire car version adobe trop ancienne mais si toutes les personnes qui nous soutiennent peuvent la voir, c'est le principal  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup beaucoup  ::

----------


## pomku

Ben c normal, c'est la famille  ::  
Elle est crôôôôôôô belle !!!  :: 

Ça arrive a Krakou de partir en live tout seul comme ça ou parfois, il se bat avec un ennemi invisible. Ou bien il part en délire avec UNE croquette, et il l'attaque et la grogne  comme si c'était le monstre du LochNess ! (une gosbi mini !  ::  :: )

----------


## chanloue

merci à vous 2 !! jolie coordination pour qu on puisse admirer Djobi !! ça fait plaisir de la voir heureuse de courir comme ça : libre de tout souci elle est cette jolie toutoune, il est impensable que ça ne continue pas comme ça !!

----------


## lealouboy

oui j'aime l'insouciance qui se dégage de cette vidéo, ça la représente mieux que les photos car elle deteste l'appareil photo...

ça, c'est Djobi dans la vie de tous les jours  ::

----------


## lealouboy

le rendez vous est avancé d'une semaine, elle voit le chir lundi matin à 8h30  ::

----------


## ginette

ça va aller............ :: ....même si nous sommes loin de vous 2, on sera tous là............. ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci beaucoup Ginette  :: 

Le truc c'est qu'on avait tous calés notre organisation autour du 25/03... Ma mère sera à Lille, la copine qui devait m'accompagner n'est pas dispo, je n'ai personne pour garder les 2 autres, je ne sais pas si ma mère pourra gérer le post op, 'fin la joie quoi  :: 
Et puis certains détails m'échappent : le véto qui ne prévoit à l'avance un congrés le 25/03 et cette place qui se libère, comme par magie le 18/03....

----------


## malko

ah oui c'est casse pied ça
Mais au moins tu seras plus vite fixée et vous serez plus vite tranquilles
On croise fort les doigts et les pattes ici  ::

----------


## chanloue

allez Lealouboy, fais confiance un peu !! c est déjà assez angoissant d attendre, dis toi qu au moins tu seras fixée une semaine à l avance.. et j espère bien tranquillisée !!

----------


## loulouk

oui le principal c'est de savoir ce qui se passe,
et comme le dit chanloue c'est avec une semaine d'avance !

----------


## lealouboy

Bon alors, j'ai eu mon patron pour poser un jour de congès le mardi si opération, j'ai eu ma mère qui pourra la garder au moins du 20 au 23/03, j'ai eu la copine qui va me prêter son GPS...
J'attends des news de Laurent pour savoir s'il peut m'accompagner et puis ben... on emmenera les 2 p'tits loups avec nous pissétou...

 ::  ça s'organise...

----------


## chanloue

comme quoi.. il ne faut pas s affoler  hein !! tu es entourée de gens conciliants et serviables !! (parce que tu les mérites !!)

----------


## D-elphine

c'est vrai que souvent ils ne se rendent pas compte que l'on fait de gros sacrifices en organisation pour ce type de RDV et que c'est souvent la galère à gérer surtout quant au travail on explique que c'est "que" pour le chien
j'espère que tu pourras être au moins accompagnée par qq1

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> comme quoi.. il ne faut pas s affoler  hein !! tu es entourée de gens conciliants et serviables !! (parce que tu les mérites !!)


c''est clair  que ça prouve à qui ils ont à faire

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ben oui, je suis trèèèèèèèèèèès bien entourée mais ils avaient tous bloqué le 25/03  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est clair amandiers, en plus au départ ils me disent "ben vous venez le lundi matin pour la consult et vous revenez le mardi pour les examens complémentaires"  :: 

Ben ouais, c'est pas comme si je bossais et que c'était à 2h de chez moi  ::

----------


## lealouboy

J-2  ::

----------


## chanloue

courage Lealouboy.. tu sais, de toute façon, il vaut toujours mieux savoir contre qui (ou quoi) on se bat... connaître l ennemi est un plus.. et là, on peut espèrer qu ensuite ta Djobi soit tranquille et toi rassurée !!

----------


## didou752

Comme le dis Chanloue, plus vite tu sauras et plus vite tu pourras agir en conséquence. Bon courage, on pensera à vous et on croisera tout nos doigts  :: 
Caresses à tes bebetes  :Big Grin:

----------


## éliz

je penserais bien fort à ta louloute et à toi

----------


## didou752

Comme le dis Chanloue, plus vite tu sauras et plus vite tu pourras agir en conséquence. Bon courage, on pensera à vous et on croisera tout nos doigts  :: 
Caresses à tes bebetes et courage à toi  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci les filles  :Smile:

----------


## ginette

on est tous avec ta Djobinette d' ::  et toi....................... ::  en attendant fais lui de gros gros câlinoux pour nous tous ::

----------


## lealouboy

Les câlins seront transmis Ginette  ::

----------


## ginette

cool merci ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci à toi de nous soutenir  :Smile:  

En tout cas, Djobi est en pleine forme, elle aime bien ses nouvelles croquettes (nutrivet) mais elles lui filent des gazs à tomber raide  :: 
Vu qu'elle les mange bien, qu'elle a des selles un peu molles mais correctes et qu'elle a bien repris (et aussi que j'en ai acheté 28kg  ::  ), je continue les nutrivet. Je me dis qu'il faut peut plus de temps pour la transition.

----------


## ginette

le principal est qu"elle les aime.............bon c'est pas top les gaz non plus hein ::  mais au moins elle mange :: et pis avec 28 kgs elle ne n'aura pas faim ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

les doigts sont croisés ici aussi ::

----------


## Chinooka

Tout est croisé chez moi : les doigts, les orteils et les papattes !!!

----------


## lealouboy

merci à vous toutes  :Smile: 

Finalement, je suis contente que ce soit Laurent qui m'accompagne (et lui s'est fait à l'idée)... Il dit à tout le monde "ah mais le Jobinou, je considère que c'est ma chienne "  ::

----------


## chanloue

c est mignon tout plein...

----------


## ginette

en même temps comment ne pas craaaaquer devant sa bouille d' :: ................................. ::

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je pense fort à vous  ::

----------


## malko

Djobinette ferait craquer n'importe qui avec son air  :: 

On pensera fort fort à vous lundi

----------


## D-elphine

"le jobinou"  ::

----------


## lucile67

courage lea  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci  :Smile: 

J-1 ...

----------


## chanloue

oui... c est demain que j espère tu seras rassurée pour ta Djobi !

----------


## ginette

.............. ::

----------


## D-elphine

bonne chance pour demain

----------


## pomku

Hey miss,
Tu seras fixée à quelle heure demain ? Tu m'appelles quand tu sais ? Tu as mon n° de portable, non ? Je serai au boulot mais c pas grave. Bisouilles à Djobi  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense que nous serons nombreuses à penser à toi et à Djobi  ::

----------


## malko

une grosse pensée pour vous ce matin  ::

----------


## ginette

:: nous sommes tous avec vous 2............... ::

----------


## éliz

je pense bien à vous!!!

----------


## ben&

grosse pensé pour vous  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

::

----------


## sylviana

Plein de bisous!  ::

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Plein de bisous  ::

----------


## jenny02

Une grosse pensée ici aussi... ::

----------


## lealouboy

Toujours pas passé le scanner  :: 
J'ai eu la consultation avec le chir ce matin et si opération il y a, ça va être une trés lourde opération avec chir reconstructrice dans 2 semaines  :: 
En attendant, elle n'aura même pas une suture à cause de l'emplacement difficile  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Et quand passera-t-elle ce scanner ?

----------


## malko

rhoo mince, c'est chi*nt d'attendre comme ça

Je croise les doigts pour le meilleur  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ben on aimerait bien le savoir... Parce que s'il faut l'operer je ne peux pas la récupérer aujourd'hui en plus... On est là depuis 8h30 ce matin et ils ont Djobi depuis 10h30...
Merci pour tous vos messages  :Smile:

----------


## loulouk

moi qui suit pas une grande patiente ...

aller bientôt les résultats !

----------


## lealouboy

Disons qu'on est grognons tous les 2 car cette attente augmente le stress ...

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je pense fort à vous 2

----------


## ginette

:: rhaaa mince............on pense trés fort à vous 2.............. ::

----------


## chanloue

patience et espoir..

----------


## didou752

Une pensée pour vous en espérant que les nouvelles seront bonnes.

----------


## D-elphine

j'espère que le scanner sera bon, et qu'il n'y aura pas besoin de cette opération

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Audrey n'a pas le coeur à venir discuter ici ce soir. Djobi a des métastases, ils l'ont gardée en clinique pour la nuit car elle a eu une grosse anesthésie....


Saleté de vie injuste.

Audrey je t'envoie tout mon courage....

----------


## Poska

::  Et zut, saleté de cancers...

----------


## Noemie-

ptain mais j'avais pas du tout suivi cette histoire  ::  . 

Mais elle a genre vraiment trop la poisse cette chienne... je suis désolée pour toi Lealouboy... Tu as tout pris tôt, c'est dégueulasse... 

Tout plein de courage et grosses caresses à Djobi quand tu l'as récupèreras, saleté de vie.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Les métastases sont pulmonaires :-( il n'y a rien à faire contre elles...

----------


## pomku

Eh merde !  :Frown:  saleté de crabe ! Audrey, si je peux t'aider…  tu peux appeler quand tu veux. Je t'embrasse fort fort…

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'aurais pas imaginé que c'était à ce point-là  ::   Que la vie peut être injuste.

Toutes mes pensées affectueuses t'accompagnent, j'espère que tu pourras lui offrir encore plein de bons et doux moments malgré la maladie   ::

----------


## didou752

Je suis désolée pour ta Djobinette  :: . Je te souhaite pleins de courage, je suis sure que tu sauras l'accompagner avec tout l'amour qu'elle mérite en vous souhaitant que ce soit le plus longtemps possible.
Courage à toi et caresses à tes poilus  ::

----------


## Taysa

Serie noire de merde ! 

Courage audrey, je sais ces mots ne valent rien dire devant une telle peine mais on est la si besoin

----------


## éliz

putain audrey je suis désolée...
je te souhaite plein de courage dans cette terrible épreuve

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi , tu sais que je vit la même chose....je t'embrasse fort

----------


## ginette

sal..................de vie injuste!!! nous sommes là pour toi et ta Djobinette.....................je suis vraiment désolée et peinée pour vous deux...........je t"embrasse bien fort et gros câlinoux dés demain pour ta puce................... ::

----------


## jenny02

Oh non  :: 

Putin de maladie...

Beaucoup de courage Lealouboy et un gros calin à ta Djobinette...

----------


## Fahn

Lea, c'est tellement injuste  :: 
Tendres caresses à Djobi...

----------


## loulouk

oh merde, j'avais pas vu ... :: 
je suis dsl pour la puce, plein de courage pour toi et plein de papouilles à djobi

----------


## sylviana

Le sort s'acharne, c'est décidemment trop injuste  ::

----------


## lucile67

oh ma petite léa, quelle bien triste nouvelle, je suis de tout coeur avec toi et pour ta puce, c'est tjrs tellement injuste , je t'embrasse et caresses à ta petite mère  ::

----------


## D-elphine

je rejoinds les autres, je suis vraiment désolée de ce verdict, et je te souhaite bcp de courage et de tendres moments avec ta djobinette

----------


## malko

:: 

Beaucoup de courage
Gros bisous à vous tous  ::

----------


## Houitie

De tout coeur avec vous deux, profitez à fond !

----------


## chanloue

bats toi courageusement petite Djobi.. Lelouboy... plein de courage à toi.. biz à vous deux.. je suis vraiment désolée de ces nouvelles...

----------


## lealouboy

Merci pour vos messages de soutien....
Désolée mais je n'ai pas trop le coeur à discuter, j'ai le coeur brisé et quoique je fasse, je sais que le cancer va emporter ma Djobi.
Compte tenu de son jeune âge, le pronostic est encore plus mauvais et elle risque de nous quitter très vite.

Il me tarde de la récupérer et qu'elle soit ici, au chaud, dans sa maison.

----------


## chanloue

lealouboy, tu as tous les droits.. celui de ne pas venir parler, celui de te révolter si tu en as besoin, tu fais comme tu peux, mais tu sais très bien nous sommes là pour essayer de te soutenir et serons là quelque soit ton comportement, nous te comprenons tellement et sommes aussi si peinées de ce qui vous arrive à ta Djobi et toi... biz à vous 2, profitez bien l une de l autre

----------


## MuzaRègne

Gros  ::  à Djobi et à toi, on te fait confiance pour lui donner tout l'amour qui existe, quelle que soit la durée, c'est ça le plus important.

----------


## borneo

De tout coeur avec toi.

Pense au bonheur que ça va être pour elle de rentrer à la maison...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Je vais la chercher en début d'après midi...
Coyot boy la cherche partout, il n'a même pas voulu aller faire pipi...

----------


## ginette

fais au mieux pour toi et ta puce, pense à toi :: ........................tu sais que nous sommes tous là si tu en as besoin............... ::

----------


## ben&

plein de courage audrey  ::   gros calin a la miss

----------


## mimine

plein de courage et je te fais confiance pour lui faire une fin de vie la plus douce possible  :: 

c'est fou comme on s'y attache vite à ces chiens et comme ça fait mal quand ils sont malades ... 

Eros lui envoie de grosses léchouilles  ::

----------


## Delphane

Désolée d'apprendre ça, Lea, bon courage...  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Audrey ma belle, je n'avais pas vu les derniers messages (merci Pomku); étant moins présente ces derniers jours sur Rescue ... De plus, je ne m'attendais pas du tout à cela ... 

Que dire ... Oui, c'est injuste ! Ta Pepette va rentrer chez elle, auprès de ses copains et de sa môman et ça, c'est important ! Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage ma belle, profite pleinement de tous les moments que tu passeras avec elle ... Faites-vous plaisir ! 

Je t'embrasse Audrey, grosses caresses à ta fifille, je pense bien à vous !  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Tout a été dit par les filles, juste une petite touche personnelle : je pense beaucoup à toi et à Djobi  ::

----------


## Darlow

Courage...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Alors, voilà les dernières nouvelles.

Une porte pleine d'espoir a été entrouverte hier  ::  J'essaie de ne pas trop m'y accrocher mais j'ai tellement envie d'y croire  :: 

Après examens de l'ensemble des résultats par l'ensemble des vétérinaires qui ont suivi Djobi, voici ce qu'il ressort : 

* Aucune trace de reste de lésions en locale, soit sur sa patte et son coude avant gauche, qui laisse penser que les infiltrations restantes (comme l'éxerèse était incomplète) n'étaient pas innervées et sont donc mortes
* Aucune trace de lésions dans tout l'abdomen
* 3 nodules entre 3 et 4 mm dans les poumons (2 au poumon gauche et 1 au poumon droit) qui ont réagi modèrement au produit de contraste

Compte tenu de tous les éléments, il est parfaitement possible que ces 3 nodules soient bénins.
Malheureusement, l'examen qui permettrait de confimer cette hypothèse est trop dangereux et les vétérinaires ont écarté cette possibilité.
Il s'agissait de faire une ponction dans l'un des nodules mais avec la certitude d'avoir comme complication immédiate, un pneumothorax.

Si ces nodules sont des métastases, son espérance de vie se situe autour de 2 mois  ::  
Si son état ne semble pas bouger, nous ferons de nouveau un scanner dans 6 mois  :: 

Toutes les possibilités ont été évoquées, il se peut également qu'elle fasse une récidive locale, auquel cas, nous referons un scanner avec 2 options :
* soit la récidive est locale et les nodules n'évoluent pas et on se dirigera de nouveau vers une chirurgie reconstructrice
* soit ça récidive avec évolution des nodules et là, on ne pourra envisager que du palliatif

Nous espérons de tout coeur que cette petite lumière brillante dans ce destin si noir, prendra enfin le dessus définitivement et que notre Djobi pourra se sortir de tout ça.

Je vous remercie tous pour votre soutien si précieux  ::

----------


## chanloue

on va prier très fort (he oui.... je fais encore partie de ceux qui veulent croire) pour que tout se passe pour le mieux.. qu il n y ait pas de récidive locale et que les nodules pulmonaires se contentent d être bénins... courage à vous 2... je souhaite tellement que vous poursuiviez votre petite vie heureuses ensemble (et avec les autres hein) allez Djobi.. et toi aussi Léalouboy !! on fonce vers la victoire !!

----------


## Taysa

Moi j'y crois, elle est jeune ta pepette et tu as tout pris super tot donc ca va le faire on croise les doigts pour vous !!  ::  

Par contre meme si c'est 2mois n'en tiens pas compte, taysa a tenu quasi 1an alors qu'elle devait mourir chez le veto, nos pepettes sont plus vaillantes qu'on ne le crois  ::

----------


## didou752

Je croise les doigts très très fort pour que ce ne soient que de bénins petits nodules. Gros câlins à ta miss, et garde confiance. Elle est costaude ta Djobinette  ::

----------


## loulouk

ça serait génial !
la vie nous fait parfois des cadeaux,
ma dinde a été opérée 3 fois de tumeurs dont une énorme et adipeuse qui s'est en fait révélée bénigne ! comme quoi il fauit toujours avoir de l'espoir , :: 

plein de courages pour toi, plein de câlins à ta djobinette qui les mérite bien après tout ça ,

rien de plus à ajouter, chanloue a très bien parlée  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Les vétos y croient, eux aussi, ça leur parait curieux qu'elle ait des métastases alors qu'il n'y strictement plus rien en local  :: 
Si je devais chiffrer leur avis, ce serait qu'ils pensent que le pronostic est bon à 60%, alors certes il reste 40% de malchance mais c'est toujours mieux que la certitude que tout est perdu !!!!!
Nous, on s'accroche à ces 60%...

Encore un grand merci pour votre soutien quotidien, merci aussi aux personnes qui m'envoient de gentils SMS  ::

----------


## chanloue

on s accroche aux 60% et on les verra grimper !!

----------


## Taysa

J'ai pas ton numero je peux meme pas envoyer de gentils sms snif  :: 

60% aujourd'hui, mais encore deux jours en arriere c'etait 0% alors comme tu dis 60% c'est vraiment pas rien !

----------


## loulouk

60 % c'est énorme comparé à rien du tout , ça vaut le coup d'y croire  ::

----------


## ginette

oui nous les 60% on va les faire multiplier par toutes nos papattes croisées.................nous sommes tous là avec vous 2 :: , et ma Ginette le véto lui avait laissé qqs mois pour un cancer généralisé elle aura tenu  bon 3 ans de plus, mais bon à la découverte elle avait 9 ans.................on y croit tous!!!!!!!!!! gros câlinoux à Melle Djobinette et à ses amis :: .et pour toi aussi ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

On y croit !!!

----------


## Kybou!

Moi aussi j'y crois !!! Des vagues d'ondes positives à ta Pepette aux belles noreilles ainsi qu'à toi Audrey ! Accroche-toi ma belle, on croise tout ce qu'on peut ici !!!  ::  

Allez, même si la phrase fait un peu bateau: "tant qu'il y a de la vie, il y a de l'espoir", c'est une battante ta belle !

----------


## lealouboy

Merci à vous toutes  :: 

oui c'est 60 points de plus que lundi soir !!!!! Je me dis que c'est pas possible, qu'elle ne peut pas nous quitter comme ça...

Quand je la vois, déchaînée comme ce matin, à aboyer non stop sur l'ane du voisin, courir comme une fofolle en promenade et lancer sa balle en l'air et jouer toute seule, je medis que ça peut pas s'arrêter comme ça ....

----------


## Poska

Un peu d'espoir dans ce malheur, il faut y croire tu as bien raison.
Djobi a encore de belles années devant elles, j'en suis persuadée  ::

----------


## ben&

on croise les doigts et les pattes de mes poilus  ::

----------


## audreymaxtuco

On croise tous ici pour ta belle  ::  et on s'accroche aussi à ces 60%

----------


## sylviana

Moi aussi, j'y crois! Il est grand temps que la vie lui fasse quelques cadeaux!

----------


## lucile67

et moi j'envois plein de bonnes ondes  ::

----------


## malko

oh  :: 
ici on croise fort fort fort pour Djobi, elle mérite tellement d'avoir une bonne nouvelle  ::

----------


## pomku

Oh Audrey, je découvre les dernières nouvelles et j'ai la banane jusqu'aux oreilles ! C'est quand même un sacré bel espoir Et Djobi semble aller si bien, d'après ce que tu décris, pourquoi ne serait-ce pas une grosse option que ce soit bénin ? Moi, je veux y croire.
Je vous embrasse fort fort fort, toi et tes trois poilus, avec un gros bisou en bonus pour Djobi  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

> Moi aussi, j'y crois! Il est grand temps que la vie lui fasse quelques cadeaux!


Surtout que Djobi c'est un cadeau de la vie. J'aurais voulu que vous puissiez la voir, dans la salle d'attente, malgré la cohue. Elle s'était paisiblement couchée à mes pieds, en me regardant avec ses jolis yeux plein d'amour et de confiance. A un moment, un autre BA est entré, il était très agité et ses maîtres avaient beaucoup de difficulté à le maîtriser. Il s'est mis à aboyer sur elle, elle m'a regardé un peu inquiète, je lui ai fait une caresse et elle est restée là, couchée près de moi, silencieuse et sage.
Ensuite, lors de la consultation, elle s'est laissée examiner de partout, sans rechigner. Exemplaire comme toujours.
Elle a suivi le vétérinaire, à contre coeur mais sans un bruit, sans essayer de se défaire de ce qu'on lui demandait.

Le plus joyeux, c'est quand je suis allée la rechercher  :Smile:  Je l'ai vue arriver du fond du long couloir, elle suivait gaiement la jeune femme et elle allait chercher une caresse à toutes les personnes qu'elle croisait (il y avait 5/6 personnes dans le couloir).

Djobi, c'est vraiment un ange  ::  J'espère que la vie va enfin lui sourire, que le destin lui soit enfin favorable  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Oh Audrey, je découvre les dernières nouvelles et j'ai la banane jusqu'aux oreilles ! C'est quand même un sacré bel espoir… Et Djobi semble aller si bien, d'après ce que tu décris, pourquoi ne serait-ce pas une grosse option que ce soit bénin ? Moi, je veux y croire.
> Je vous embrasse fort fort fort, toi et tes trois poilus, avec un gros bisou en bonus pour Djobi


merci beaucoup  :: 
Je suis désolée, je n'ai vu ton SMS que ce matin, c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas répondu  ::

----------


## pomku

> merci beaucoup 
> Je suis désolée, je n'ai vu ton SMS que ce matin, c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas répondu


C pas grave !  ::  L'essentiel est que tu aies récupéré ta Djobi  :Smile:   ::

----------


## lealouboy

oui et puis on a changé un peu son emploi du temps  :Smile: 
Comme ce qu'elle aime le moins, c'est la solitude, elle ira dorénavant passer les après midi chez sa mamie quand je travaille  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

Bien sûr qu'on y croit !!!!! On a assez tout croisé pour ça, on ne va pas arrêter maintenant  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bon en tout cas, elle mange plus que bien  :Smile:  Elle finit toutes ses rations de nutrivet avec appétit  :Smile: 

Elle est gaie et en pleine forme  :Smile:

----------


## chanloue

c est une battante ta Djobi !! elle va s en sortir, elle va faire grimper les 60 % ; on lui fait confiance !!

----------


## ginette

cool c'est bien Djobinette :: .............

----------


## lealouboy

Et puis là, j'ai commandé en plus, des boites uniquement composées de poulet  ::

----------


## chanloue

bon appétit Djobi !!

----------


## ginette

elle va se régaler la puce......... ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bon c'est pas tout pour elle hein  ::  
Ils ont tous une cuillère de patée le soir  ::

----------


## ginette

ben oui Djobinette partage........... ::  on sait qu'elle a un grand  :: .........comme sa môman ::

----------


## Taysa

> Bon c'est pas tout pour elle hein  
> Ils ont tous une cuillère de patée le soir


Ici aussi, depuis l'arret des "concours" elle avaient moitie de boite chacune + ration croquettes pesé en consequences.
Je pense que c'est mieux apres chacun son truc  ::

----------


## pomku

Audrey, tu me diras si tes loulous aiment ces boites ? Bikoz si je pouvais en donner un peu à Pillow le soir, pour remplacer parfois le blanc de poulet qu'il faut faire cuire, couper en tout petits bouts pour que ça convienne à Pillow comme à Krakou, ça me rendrait bien service parfois  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Pas de soucis, je te dirai  ::  Mais Sâches que les miens sont des bouffes-tout  ::  Pas sure qu'on puisse s'en servir de référence  ::

----------


## Taysa

Tu as pris lesquels deja audrey ?

Moi j'ai pris "schesir" la en test ! J'espere que ca la fera manger  :: 
Si tu veux on peut ouvrir un post "patée" au pire ca evite de pourrir celui de djobi

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai pris les Belcando single protein au poulet sur NCLN, tu en penses quoi ?
Tu les as trouvées où les Shesir ? Quelle est la compo ?

----------


## Taysa

Ah je savais meme pas belcando faisait de la patée ^^ je suis con j'aurais pu en demander hier a mon fournisseur  :: 

Les schesir sur zooplus ! j'ai pris filet de poulet / jambon je crois (sur le .de alors en allemand j'ai un doute ^^)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La compo c'est juste viande + gelifiant

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En fait non huchnfilet j'ai pris donc j'en deduis filet de poulet  :Smile: 

a 14.49€ les 12 boites de 150gr.

Les belcando ont l'air correct et vraiment moins cher

----------


## lealouboy

Ben écoutes, en tout cas sur NCLN c'est nouveau, il n'y avait pas d'humide avant  ::  
ça semble bien, c'est uniquement composé de viande de poulet (celles que j'ai choisi)... Pas de riz, pas de céréale...

Jusque maintenant je prenais les boites Arden Grange  ::

----------


## Taysa

C'est parcequ'il vienne tout juste de rentrer la marque belcando  :: 
je devais etre en test sur le grain free avec taysa mais du coup annulé

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre ouais je vais prendre les poulets aussi les autres cheval ou kangourou c'est niet et boeuf trop de risques allergenes.

----------


## lealouboy

oui les Belcando ne sont pas chères du tout  :Smile:  1€50 les 400g pour celles au poulet  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est parcequ'il vienne tout juste de rentrer la marque belcando 
> je devais etre en test sur le grain free avec taysa mais du coup annulé
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Par contre ouais je vais prendre les poulets aussi les autres cheval ou kangourou c'est niet et boeuf trop de risques allergenes.


Idem, c'est pour ça que j'ai pris poulet  ::  Et puis c'est déjà la variété que je prenais chez AG  ::

----------


## loulouk

kangourou dans la pâté pour chien ?
y'a pas assez d'animaux à bouffer ?  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ces patées ont été conçues pour les chiens allergiques d'où l'appelation "single protein"...

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais en general le boeuf sur les chiens c'est bof, sur ganja je prefere eviter et les chats n'en voudra pas donc comme ca c'est regler.

----------


## lealouboy

Oui je suis d'accord, je répondais à Loulouk  ::  Je suis d'accord avec elle mais j'expliquais juste que c'était proposé à des fins thérapeutiques   :: 
Et je vais être parfaitement honnête, si pour sauver un de mes chiens, je devais lui donner de la pâtée au kangourou, je lui donnerai.
De plus, la vie du poulet ne vaut pas moins que celle du kangourou à mon sens, j'essaie de ne pas être hypocrite avec moi même.

Mais bien sûr que je me pose les questions existentielles quand je commande  ::

----------


## Taysa

En plus viens de lui en parler et il me dis la gamme kangourou c'est la mieux  :Frown:

----------


## chanloue

Djobi prime avant tout... nous sommes toutes pareilles, même si c est dur à admettre.. sauver note chien avant la vie d autres animaux (sinon, ils seraient tous vgl...) ; courage Djobi et Lealouboy... vous allez vous en sortir !!

----------


## ginette

> Djobi prime avant tout... nous sommes toutes pareilles, même si c est dur à admettre.. sauver note chien avant la vie d autres animaux (sinon, ils seraient tous vgl...) ; courage Djobi et Lealouboy... vous allez vous en sortir !!


+1

----------


## D-elphine

> oui et puis on a changé un peu son emploi du temps 
> Comme ce qu'elle aime le moins, c'est la solitude, elle ira dorénavant passer les après midi chez sa mamie quand je travaille


prévois d'acheter de nouveaux bas de porte à ta maman  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> prévois d'acheter de nouveaux bas de porte à ta maman


A ce propos, Djobi bénéficie d'une surveillance accrue et d'un forfait "portes ouvertes" lors de ses séjours  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

La viande de kangourou, tout comme celle de bison, de cerf ou ... de cheval est très riche en protéines et pauvres en graisse ... j'ai pas dit que c'était bien mais c'est comme çà. 

iL y a quelques temps encore ZOOPLUS vendait des croquettes à base de kangourou et mustang, çà faisait bizarre.

----------


## lealouboy

> La viande de kangourou, tout comme celle de bison, de cerf ou ... de cheval est très riche en protéines et pauvres en graisse ... j'ai pas dit que c'était bien mais c'est comme çà. 
> 
> iL y a quelques temps encore ZOOPLUS vendait des croquettes à base de kangourou et mustang, çà faisait bizarre.


Ben oui, ça nous fait bizarre.... mais le poulet, lui aussi, il a une vie...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et le ver de terre qu'il mange s'il a la chance d'être élevé en plein air aussi ... on n'en finit pas ...

----------


## lealouboy

> Et le ver de terre qu'il mange s'il a la chance d'être élevé en plein air aussi ... on n'en finit pas ...


Tout à fait, c'est un peu ce que je voulais dire  :Smile: 

Bon en tout, la nouvelle pâtée fait l'unanimité  :Smile:

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je suis contente qu'elle prenne du bon temps la Djobinette

----------


## lealouboy

On ne saurait vraiment pas imaginer qu'elle est peut être malade... Elle est en pleine forme, dévore ses gamelles, joue, aboie, et est pleine de vie...
Elle grossit d'ailleurs en ce moment, j'ai augmenté un tout petit peu des rations et ça lui profite déjà  :Smile:

----------


## ginette

c'est super, elle profite la puce ::   fais lui de gros gros câlinoux pour moi sans oublier ses coupains ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Ginette  ::

----------


## chanloue

allez Djobi !! montre leur que tu es guérie et que tu croques la vie à pleins crocs (la vie hein ! pas les gens !!) ; bonne continuation gentille toutoune

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ben croquer les gens, elle ne sait même pas que c'est possible  ::  C'est Djobinette, hein !!!! Plus gentille, ça n'existe pas  :: 

Merci aussi pour ton soutien permanent Chanloue  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Ce sont de chouettes nouvelles.

----------


## lealouboy

oui, à notre grande joie, elle ne décline pas du tout, au contraire  :Smile:  
On essaie de garder les pieds sur terre mais on y croit, nous, que c'est bénin  ::

----------


## chanloue

> oui, à notre grande joie, elle ne décline pas du tout, au contraire  
> On essaie de garder les pieds sur terre mais on y croit, nous, que c'est bénin


et pourquoi la chance ne frapperait elle pas à sa (et ta !!) porte une fois, hein ??

----------


## lealouboy

C'est ce qu'on se dit, que finalement, elle est toujours sortie victorieuse des mauvaises situations... 
Ce qui me ruine, c'est de ne pas savoir ...

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Tu sait , savoir est pire parfois...
Pour Saphir , on a une médiane de "survie" de 3 mois après la chirurgie
On est à 2 mois 1/2 et , et si lui va bien , nous on dépéri...mon copain va vraiment très mal....alors que ce ne sont que des chiffres et qu'on souhaite fort qu'il soit encore là des mois
Moi , je me laisse parfois penser à une rémission...

----------


## lealouboy

C'est sur  ::  Sincères pensées pour ton copain et toi  :: 

Nous, on a encore de l'espoir mais j'ai un peu peur qu'on tombe de haut si le prochain scanner est mauvais... Je suis quelqu'un qui a besoin de savoir...

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je te comprends...savoir ca aide beaucoup
Merci  ::

----------


## loulouk

le plus dure dans ce genre de situation c'est l'attente je trouve aussi,
tu te pose plein de questions et parfois même tu te fait des scénario pire que la réalité 

elle mange, elle grossie et profite de la vie, elle a bien raison  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

D'ailleurs je vais baisser un peu les rations parce que sinon ma nièce va encore l'appeler Tonneau-bi cet été  ::

----------


## ginette

ben quoi ça revient  la mode les rondeurs....... ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ben oui et puis comme on dit "on a le chien qu'on mérite"  ::  Ayant moi même des kilos heuuuu comment dire.....inutiles  ::

----------


## pomku

Mékèlekon !  ::  :: 
Et puis même pas vrai : mes chiens sont super beaux ! Et moi, ben,  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Mange des nutrivet, ça fait un poil superbe  :: 

Quand je vois la brillance et la douceur du poil de Djobi, j'hésite à en acheter pour moi  ::

----------


## Taysa

Cool les nouvelles ca fais plaisir !  :Smile:

----------


## itchika

Je n'avais pas vu se post depuis un moment, bon courage à toi et ta super Djobi brushinguée!  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Oui pour l'instant, tout va bien et c'est ça qui compte  :Smile:  Elle, et ses copains, sont heureux d'entrer dans la douceur du printemps, cette saison "de la porte ouverte" (ils peuvent souvent et plus longtemps aller et venir à leur guise au jardin) à la maison ...

----------


## pomku

> Mange des nutrivet, ça fait un poil superbe 
> 
> Quand je vois la brillance et la douceur du poil de Djobi, j'hésite à en acheter pour moi



Ouais, remarque, le matin, un bol avec du lait Faut voir ! 
En revanche, je crains beaucoup pour l'haleine. C'est mon dentiste qui va être content ! ::

----------


## lealouboy

fini le tartre  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Coucou Audrey ! Alors, comment va Djobi ?  ::

----------


## lealouboy

coucou  :Smile: 

Djobi va très bien, elle est en pleine forme  ::  
Au jour d'aujourd'hui, rien ne laisse supposer qu'elle est malade  ::  

Merci de prendre des news, c'est sympa  :Smile:

----------


## ginette

super!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## lucile67

super nouvelle, qu'elle profite et toi aussi  ::

----------


## chanloue

c est tout simplement génial !!! allez Djobi, continue comme ça !!

----------


## Kybou!

> coucou 
> 
> Djobi va très bien, elle est en pleine forme  
> Au jour d'aujourd'hui, *rien ne laisse supposer qu'elle est malade*  
> 
> Merci de prendre des news, c'est sympa


Mais peut-être ne l'est-elle pas/plus justement ...  ::  

Des caresses à ta belle et un gros bisou à toi !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Quelques nouvelles de Djobinette  :Smile: 

Elle est toujours en pleine forme et ne manifeste aucun signe de rien du tout  ::  

Elle mange très bien, est en pleine forme, TOUT va très bien pour notre Djobinette pour le moment  ::

----------


## loulouk

sauf quand elle mange trop  ::

----------


## chanloue

merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles !! allez Djobi, continue comme ça hein !! ça fait tellement plaisir à tes parents.. et à ton fan club !!

----------


## ginette

Djobinette ::  c'est cool  ::

----------


## Kybou!

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> sauf quand elle mange trop


Ce n'était pas elle, c'était Daïs  :: 

Merci à toutes pour votre soutien  ::

----------


## loulouk

ah merde j’ai mal lu lol,
dit dont ils font tous des conneries chez toi  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Non pas Coyot Boy  ::  Lui, c'est un saint  :: 
On l'appelle d'ailleurs Saint Coyot  ::

----------


## ben&

super nouvelle

----------


## D-elphine

oui tu dois être ravie, c'est aussi par ce qu'elle est bien entourée que tou va si bien

----------


## lealouboy

On fait de notre mieux et on espère toujours que ces nodules ne vont pas évoluer...

----------


## malko

on continu de croiser  :: 

sinon, c'est quel jour la Saint Coyot ?  ::

----------


## lealouboy

C'est tous les jours  ::

----------


## malko

bah tiens  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Si  ::  Quand on est un gentil toutou trop beau et si sage qu'on se fait appeler "Saint", c'est tous les jours qu'on nous adule  ::

----------


## malko

Sauf que le saints ont plus tendance à avoir leur QG dans les nuages que dans l'évier  ::

----------


## lealouboy

::  

Oui c'est vrai  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Chouettes nouvelles. Sque je suis contente de lire ça

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Amandine  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis moins présente sur Rescue en ce moment, mais je me réjouis de lire ces bonnes nouvelles  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Un mois après le scanner et 2 mois et demi après l'opération, où en sommes nous ?

Aucune récidive locale pour le moment (qui arrive en général dans les 70 jours) donc c'est bon signe, aucun symptôme de rien du tout pour les nodules pulmonaires  :: 
Elle mange très bien (a grossi un peu), a un poil superbe, est en pleine forme, aboie sur l'âne encore et encore (signe de bonne santé chez Djobi) bref, une Djobinette parfaitement normale et qui semble en bonne santé !!!!!!! 

Nous continuons d'y croire !!!! Nous cherchons une nouvelle maison pour contruire une famille avec mon copain et Djobi (comme tous mes animaux) est priée de nous y accompagner pour de longues années !!!!! Nous prévoyons une place pour chacun et chéri le dit mieux que moi "elle peut pas nous lâcher, le gouyassou (bébé en patois de Dordogne) doit absolument connaître le gros berger allemand à son papa"  :Smile:

----------


## chanloue

quel plaisir de lire ces bonnes nouvelles !! que ça continue longtemps gentille Djobi !

----------


## éliz

contente de lire ça  ::

----------


## jenny02

Que de bonnes nouvelles qui réchauffent le cœur!!! Continue comme ça Djobinette...

----------


## didou752

Ca c'est une super bonne nouvelle.Et en plus je suis sure qu'elle sera une bonne "nounou" pour votre gouyassou   ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ca c'est une super bonne nouvelle.Et en plus je suis sure qu'elle sera une bonne "nounou" pour votre gouyassou


oui elle est hyper douce avec les enfants  ::  Et elle aime leur compagnie  :: 

Merci à toutes pour vos messages  ::

----------


## sylviana

Que du positif, suis sûre que ça va continuer comme ça!

----------


## audreymaxtuco

::

----------


## D-elphine

quand le moral va, tout va et puisque tu fais de si grands projets c'est que ça roule, espérons avoir bientôt la joie de voir un djobinou entrain de  dorlotter un gouyassou

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

T'es une battante Djobi on y croit  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Djobi est grasse comme un pâté  ::  Ce matin, en balade, je voyais son bidou dodeliner de droite à gauche et de haut en bas  ::  

C'est toujours bon signe  ::

----------


## pomku

> *Djobi est grasse comme un pâté*  Ce matin, en balade, je voyais son bidou dodeliner de droite à gauche et de haut en bas  
> 
> C'est toujours bon signe


 :: 
J'adore l'image ! 
des  ::

----------


## ginette

comment va Miss Djobinette???????????? ::

----------


## Noemie-

Oui comment va Djobi ?  :: 

Tek a un bouton aussi sur la patte antérieur, du coup ça commence à m'inquiéter  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Djobinette est en super forme  ::  

Le soleil est enfin arrivé et elle a profité du jardin tout le week end  :Smile:  Djobi adore rester dehors au soleil à ronger la roue de ma chaise longue ( ouais  ::  )...

Noémie, ça faisait vraiment une boule type kyste sur Djobi, pas comme un bouton  ::

----------


## ginette

super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! alors si bêtise il y a c'est que tout va bien ::  ( c'est marrant à dire quand ce n'est pas chez soit hein! :: )..........gros gros câlinoux à miss Djobinette et ses coupains! ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Ginette  :: 

Les bétises, ça fait partie du personnage, on a l'habitude  ::  C'est effectivement un signe de bonne santé, grand moral chez Djobinette  ::

----------


## chanloue

quel plaisir de lire ces bonnes nouvelles de Djobinette !! c est un personnage de rescue hein.. nous sommes nombreux à croiser doigts et pattounes pour que tout continue pour elle dans son petit bonheur paisible !!

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Merci Audrey pour ces bonnes nouvelles de la belle  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci à vous toutes pour votre soutien  ::

----------


## Noemie-

> Djobinette est en super forme  
> 
> Le soleil est enfin arrivé et elle a profité du jardin tout le week end  Djobi adore rester dehors au soleil à ronger la roue de ma chaise longue ( ouais  )...
> 
> Noémie, ça faisait vraiment une boule type kyste sur Djobi, pas comme un bouton


Oui c'est ça, comme un kyste. Je l'ai montré hier à mon véto : il m'a parlé direct de mastocytome. On a mesuré et me dit de voir l'évolution mais j'ai pas très envie de laisser trainer ça.  :: 

Je suis contente pour Djobi, elle profite de sa vie de princesse  ::  (et les photos, HEIN) !!!!!

----------


## lealouboy

Bon ben Djobinette va très bien  :: 

J'ai décidé de l'emmener passer son CSAU samedi (les 2 autres l'ont déjà), comme ça, on passera une après midi, juste toutes les 2  :Smile: 

De toutes façons, elle n'a besoin d'aucune préparation puisqu'elle connait tous les exercices et puis si on le loupe, bof, on s'en fout  ::

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Merci pour ces nouvelles  ::

----------


## ginette

super bonnes nouvelles..... :: gros câlinoux à la miss ::

----------


## chanloue

super Djobinette !! profitez bien de votre après midi entre filles !!

----------


## loulouk

tout pareil !
super super super  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Djobi à eu son CSAU avec le qualificatif Excellent  :Smile:  
on a surtout passé une super après midi !!!!!

si Pomku passe par là, elle peut si elle a le temps, piquer les photos sur fb  :Smile: 

Sinon, je les posterai mardi  :Smile:

----------


## chanloue

houa !! super nouvelle, merci ! bonne continuation Djobinette !!

----------


## D-elphine

félicitations à vous 2

----------


## ginette

FELICITATIONS à vous deux ::  ::

----------


## pomku

And the winner is :  :Smile: 
 
Mais qu'elle est belle !  ::

----------


## ginette

::  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## lealouboy

Merci pour elle  :Smile:  
oh mais tout le mérite revient à Djobi, c'est elle qui est hyper sociable et qui a charmé le juge  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Elle est magnifique  ::

----------


## chanloue

de toute façon, c est une charmeuse !! mais sa maman l a très bien éduquée, cela aide aussi !!

----------


## Astrid57

Bonjour,
Desolee de squatter ce post, mais je suis en stress car mon ducky a une boule sur la patte. Suite a la lecture de ce post, au printemps, je suis allee voir fissa le veto (enfin sa collegue) qui m'a dit que pour elle, rien de grave, mais vu ce qu'on a eu comme "pepins" ces derniers temps, on pouvait le faire operer tranquilou a la rentree.
Or, j'ai vu hier que ca a grossi. La boule est ferme mais pas non plus dure comme de l'os. Mais ca a grossi...
Ce matin en appelant le veto, son assistante m'a dit que pour un truc benin, ce n'etait pas bon signe que ca grossisse, donc la je stresse un max et en plus je ne peux l'amener en consult que ce soir...
Est-ce que quelqu'un a deja eu le cas d'un kyste benin qui avait grossi?

----------


## lealouboy

Malheureusement il existe tellement de cas différents que le seul moeyn de savoir, c'est d'aller chez le véto (voir d'opérer et d'envoyer en analyse pour être certain)...

Sinon, Djobinette va toujours très très très bien  :Pom pom girl:  Toujours aucune récidive locale, un moral d'acier et un appétit d'ogre  :Pom pom girl:  
Le pronostic s'inverse peu à peu et plus le temps passe, plus la seconde hypothèse (nodules bénins pulmonaires) semble être la plus plausible  :: 

Je continue d'y croire, Djobinette aussi même si je reste consciente que tout peut encore basculer...

----------


## Astrid57

Contente pour djobi! Je croise les doigts avec toi!

----------


## loulouk

après toutes ces frayeurs et ces soins je trouve ça génial 
elle a trop la classe avec sa médaille !

----------


## lealouboy

> après toutes ces frayeurs et ces soins je trouve ça génial 
> elle a trop la classe avec sa médaille !


J'espère tellement qu'elle sera enfin tranquille car elle a eu si peu de chance depuis le début de sa vie...

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je suis très heureuse pour vous  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Tu sais s'il y avait eu des tumeurs pulmonaires, vue son jeune âge, elle ne serait déjà plus là .

Dana 13 ans est partie en 18 jours d'un cancer des poumons...

djobi t'es la meilleure

----------


## lealouboy

C'est ce qu'avait dit le chirurgien aussi, si c'étaient des tumeurs pulmonaires, le pronostic était de 4 mois grand maximum...

Oui, mine de rien, elle sort victorieuse de tous ses malheurs pour le moment  ::  J'espère que ça va continuer comme ça  :Smile: 

Dana, c'était la chienne de ton frère ou ta louve ?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Dana était la puce de mon frère ...

----------


## loulouk

une amie vient de perdre son loulou aussi , cancer pulmonaire, il a tenu 2 mois à peine après le diagnostique  :Frown:

----------


## Chinooka

Elle est magnifique  ::

----------


## chanloue

de toute façon, c est une charmeuse !! mais sa maman l a très bien éduquée, cela aide aussi !!

----------


## Astrid57

Bonjour,
Desolee de squatter ce post, mais je suis en stress car mon ducky a une boule sur la patte. Suite a la lecture de ce post, au printemps, je suis allee voir fissa le veto (enfin sa collegue) qui m'a dit que pour elle, rien de grave, mais vu ce qu'on a eu comme "pepins" ces derniers temps, on pouvait le faire operer tranquilou a la rentree.
Or, j'ai vu hier que ca a grossi. La boule est ferme mais pas non plus dure comme de l'os. Mais ca a grossi...
Ce matin en appelant le veto, son assistante m'a dit que pour un truc benin, ce n'etait pas bon signe que ca grossisse, donc la je stresse un max et en plus je ne peux l'amener en consult que ce soir...
Est-ce que quelqu'un a deja eu le cas d'un kyste benin qui avait grossi?

----------


## lealouboy

Malheureusement il existe tellement de cas différents que le seul moeyn de savoir, c'est d'aller chez le véto (voir d'opérer et d'envoyer en analyse pour être certain)...

Sinon, Djobinette va toujours très très très bien  :Pom pom girl:  Toujours aucune récidive locale, un moral d'acier et un appétit d'ogre  :Pom pom girl:  
Le pronostic s'inverse peu à peu et plus le temps passe, plus la seconde hypothèse (nodules bénins pulmonaires) semble être la plus plausible  :: 

Je continue d'y croire, Djobinette aussi même si je reste consciente que tout peut encore basculer...

----------


## Astrid57

Contente pour djobi! Je croise les doigts avec toi!

----------


## loulouk

après toutes ces frayeurs et ces soins je trouve ça génial 
elle a trop la classe avec sa médaille !

----------


## lealouboy

> après toutes ces frayeurs et ces soins je trouve ça génial 
> elle a trop la classe avec sa médaille !


J'espère tellement qu'elle sera enfin tranquille car elle a eu si peu de chance depuis le début de sa vie...

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Je suis très heureuse pour vous  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Tu sais s'il y avait eu des tumeurs pulmonaires, vue son jeune âge, elle ne serait déjà plus là .

Dana 13 ans est partie en 18 jours d'un cancer des poumons...

djobi t'es la meilleure

----------


## lealouboy

C'est ce qu'avait dit le chirurgien aussi, si c'étaient des tumeurs pulmonaires, le pronostic était de 4 mois grand maximum...

Oui, mine de rien, elle sort victorieuse de tous ses malheurs pour le moment  ::  J'espère que ça va continuer comme ça  :Smile: 

Dana, c'était la chienne de ton frère ou ta louve ?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Dana était la puce de mon frère ...

----------


## loulouk

une amie vient de perdre son loulou aussi , cancer pulmonaire, il a tenu 2 mois à peine après le diagnostique  :Frown:

----------

